# Quote of the Day Renewed



## MacAddict

*Fave Quotes*

Well i wasn't sure if this exsisted anywhere (and i didn't bother to look ). So post your fave quotes from anything! Books, Movies, Commercials, anything!

Mine is: "I know your out there, I can feel you now, I know that you're afraid, you're afraid of us, you're afraid of change. I don't know the future, I didn't come here to tell you how this is going to end, I came here to tell you how its going to begin. I'm going to hang up this phone and i'm gonna show these people what you don't want them to see, i'm going to show them a world, without you, a world without rules or controls, without boarders or bounderies, a world where anything is possible. Where we go from there is a choice i leave to you."~Neo From The Matrix


~MacAddict

Note For Mac Users Only: Imagine this as a call to Microsfot


----------



## Talierin

"I'd rather kiss a wookie" - Princess Leia, Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back

"WATCH OUT FOR SNAKES!" - Eegah


----------



## Azog

> *"If you make enemies on both sides of the border, you'll end up dead."
> "We all end up dead. It's just a question of how, and why. " *



from Braveheart


----------



## HLGStrider

"I'm drowning in boredom and he's giving me anchors." 
Garfield to Jon.


----------



## Mablung

> Calvera: What I don't understand is why a man like you took the job in the first place, hum? Why, heh?
> Chris: I wonder myself.
> Calvera: No, come on, tell me why.
> Vin: It's like this fellow I knew in El Paso. One day, he just took all his clothes off and jumped in a mess of cactus. I asked him that same question, "Why?"
> Calvera: And?
> Vin: He said, "It seemed like a good idea at the time."



The Magnificent 7


----------



## Talierin

"She could not remember a time when she had not known the story; she had grown up knowing it. She supposed someone must have told her it, sometime, but she could not remember the telling." - The Hero and the Crown


"Damnit Neil, the name is Nwanda!" - Nwanda, Dead Poets Society

"Anyone else want to negotiate?" - Corben Dallas, Fifth Element


----------



## Aerin

Favourite quotes? Oh, goody!!! 




> To be or not to be; that is the question. Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, or to take arms against a sea of troubles, and by opposing end them?
> To die, to sleep; no more; and by a sleep to say we end the heartache and the thousand natural shocks that flesh is heir to; 'tis a consummation devoutly to be wished.
> To die, to sleep, to sleep! Perchance to dream; aye, there's the rub; for in that sleep of death what dreams may come when we have shuffled off this mortal coil, must give us pause: there's the respect that makes calamity of so long life; for who would bear the whips and scorns of the oppressor's wrong, the proud man's contumely, the pangs of despised love, the law's delay, the insolence of office, and the spurns that patient merit of the unworthy takes, when he himself might his quietus make with a bare bodkin?
> Who would fardels bear, to grunt and sweat under a weary life, but that the dread of something after death; the undiscovered country, from who bourn no traveller returns, puzzles the will, and makes us rather bear those ills we have than fly to other that we know not of? Thus conscience does make cowards of us all; and thus the native hue of resolution is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought; and enterprises of great pith and moment, with this regard, their currents turn awry, and lose the name of action.


 Hamlet - Hamlet, Prince of Denmark

I have common sense, I just don't use it all the time. Morwen



> Gallop apace, you fiery-footed steeds, towards Phoebus' lodging; such a waggoner as Phaeton would whip you to the west, and bring in cloudy night immediately.
> Spread thy close curtain, love-performing night!
> That rude day's eyes may wink, and Romeo leap to these arms, untalked of and unseen.
> Lovers can see to do their amorous rites by their own beauties: or if love be blind, it best agrees with night.


 Juliet - Romeo and Juliet



> 'Tis but thy name that is my enemy; thou art thyself though, not a Montague.
> What's Montague? It is nor hand, nor foot, nor arm, nor face, nor any other part belonging to a man. O, be some other name!
> What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet; so Romeo would, were he not Romeo called; retain that dear perfection which he owes without that title: Romeo, doff thy name; and for that name, which is no part of thee, take all myself.


 Juliet - Romeo and Juliet

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful; hate me because your boyfriend thinks I am.

Roses are red
Violets are blue
God made me pretty
What happened to you?

Looks like the ugly faery kissed you on both cheeks!

There's a light at the end of every tunnel. Just pray it isn't a train.

I can only please one person per day. Today is not your day. Tomorrow isn't looking good, either.

Whoo, boy, I had better stop for now... maybe more later! 

Edit: I remembered a couple good ones.  

He broke my heart, so I broke his jaw.

You broke my heart into pieces
Now it's time for me to break something of yours.

If toast always lands butter-side down, and cats always land on their feet, what happens if you strap toast on the back of a cat and drop it?

When you're arguing with an idiot, make sure the other person isn't doing the same thing.

Learn the rules.... then break them.


----------



## Rangerdave

> Ay, and then?...
> Seek a protector, choose a patron out,
> And like the crawling ivy round a tree
> That licks the bark to gain the trunk's support,
> Climb high by creeping ruse instead of force?
> No thank you! What! I, like all the rest
> Dedicate verse to bankers?—play buffoon
> In cringing hope to see, at last, a smile
> Not disapproving, on a patron's lips?
> No thank you! What! learn to swallow toads?
> —With frame aweary climbing stairs?—a skin
> Grown grimed and horny,—here, about the knees?
> And, acrobat-like, teach my back to bend?—
> No thank you! Or,—double-faced and sly—
> Run with the hare, while hunting with the hounds;
> And, oily-tongued, to win the oil of praise,
> Flatter the great man to his very nose?
> No thank you! Steal soft from lap to lap,
> —A little great man in a circle small,
> Or navigate, with madrigals for sails,
> Blown gently windward by old ladies' sighs?
> No thank you! Bribe kindly editors
> To spread abroad my verses?
> No thank you! Or try to be elected as the pope
> Of tavern-councils held by imbeciles?
> No thank you! Toil to gain reputation
> By one small sonnet, 'stead of making many?
> No thank you! Or flatter sorry bunglers?
> Be terrorized by every prating paper?
> Say ceaselessly, 'Oh, had I but the chance
> Of a fair notice in the "Mercury"!'
> No thank you! Grow pale, fear, calculate?
> Prefer to make a visit to a rhyme?
> Seek introductions, draw petitions up?
> No thank you! and no! and no again! But—sing?
> Dream, laugh, go lightly, solitary, free,
> With eyes that look straight forward—fearless voice!
> To **** your beaver just the way you choose,—
> For 'yes' or 'no' show fight, or turn a rhyme!
> —To work without one thought of gain or fame,
> To realize that journey to the moon!
> Never to pen a line that has not sprung
> Straight from the heart within. Embracing then
> Modesty, say to oneself, 'Good my friend,
> Be thou content with flowers,—fruit,—nay, leaves,
> But pluck them from no garden but thine own!'
> And then, if glory come by chance your way,
> To pay no tribute unto Caesar, none,
> But keep the merit all your own!
> In short, Disdaining tendrils of the parasite,
> To be content, if neither oak nor elm—
> Not to mount high, perchance, but mount alone!




RD


----------



## Ol'gaffer

> And stop beating up whores, or I'll come back and kill every last one of you...


 -The Unforgiven




> Stay away from her you b***h!


 -Aliens


----------



## Eriol

> Wales? I know it does not profit a man to lose his soul and gain the World, Rich. But for Wales...



Especially good in the voice of Paul Sheffield, in "A Man for All Seasons".



> I guess girls and bugs have a dim notion that Nature played a cruel trick on them.





Calvin


----------



## HLGStrider

> "Don't tempt me, Ma'am. I can stand anything but temptation!"



Bob Hope



> "I always wanted to be a detective. It only took brain, courage, and a gun. . . and I had the gun."



Bob Hope



> "Today I shot an elephant in my pajamas. What he was doing in my pajamas I don't know."



Grocho Marx



> "If there's a tunnel it has to go some place. And whereever it goes , there's a very good chance it will be better than where we are now."



Princess Ellowiny


----------



## FoolOfATook

> "Don't tempt me, Ma'am. I can stand anything but temptation!"



A line that Bob Hope stole from Oscar Wilde, who said 
"I can resist everything except temptation"

A few quotes I'm brooding on right now:

"I desired dragons with a profound desire."
-J.R.R. Tolkien- "On Fairy Stories"

"I will show you fear in a handful of dust."
-T.S. Eliot- _The Waste Land_

"The mind is its own place, and in itself
Can make a heav'n of hell, a hell of heav'n"
-John Milton- _Paradise Lost_: Book I

"My spirit is too weak- mortality
Weighs heavily on me like unwilling sleep,
And each imagined pinnacle and steep
Of godlike hardship, tells me I must die
Like a sick eagle looking at the sky."
-John Keats- _On Seeing the Elgin Marbles_

"The roaring of lions, the howling of wolves the raging
of the stormy sea, and the destructive sword, are
portions of eternity too great for the eye of man."
-William Blake- _The Marriage of Heaven and Hell_

"Poets are the unacknowledged legislators of the world."
-Percy Bysshe Shelley- _A Defence of Poetry_

"I think we ought to read only the kind of books that wound and stab us... We need the books that affect us like a disaster, that grieve us deeply, like the death of someone we loved more than ourselves, like being banished into forests far from everyone, like a suicide. A book must be the axe for the frozen sea inside us."
-Franz Kafka- Letter to Oskar Pollak, 27 January 1904


----------



## MacAddict

This also happily resides in my Sig:


"Let your anger be as a monkey in a pinata, hiding with the candy, hoping the kids don't break though with the stick"~ The Wise Words of Master Tang From The Wonderful Film "Kung Pow" .



~MacAddict


----------



## Celebthôl

mine are...

"If I wasn't mad, id have gone insane by now"!

~Courtasy of Mr Simon Knight~

and

"many are the strange ways of the world, and oft help shall come from the hands of the weak when the wise falter" 

~Gandalf ~


----------



## Turin

Ha I love Kung Pow its the funniest movie I've seen. Well here's my fave quote: Dumb people are just blissfully unaware of how dumb they really are. ~Patrick Star. Featured on Spongebob.


----------



## HLGStrider

"My internet group doesn't think I'm weird. . . they just think I'm socially challanged."
Larry

"The good thing about radio is that you can turn it off. A lot of people don't know that."

Also Larry.


----------



## FoolOfATook

A few more:

"You can be in my dream, if I can be in yours. I said that."
-Bob Dylan- "Bob Dylan's Dream"

"O what fools these mortals be!"
-William Shakespeare- _Midsummer Night's Dream_

"They said that timing was everything
Made him want to be everywhere
There's a lot to be said for nowhere"
-Eddie Vedder-"MFC"

"And death shall have no dominion"
-Dylan Thomas- _Death Shall Have No Dominion_

"Tin soldiers and Nixon's coming
We're finally on our own
This summer we heard the drumming
Four dead in Ohio"
-Neil Young- "Ohio"

"We all shine on
Like the moon and the stars and the son"
-John Lennon- "Instant Karma"

"I don't want to take what you can't give
I would rather starve than eat your bread
Anything that others want from me
Can't be what I want because it's free"
-Eddie Vedder- "Corduroy"

"Meet the new boss- Same as the old boss"
-Pete Townshend- "Won't Get Fooled Again"

"When the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now- Entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now- Entertain us"
-Kurt Cobain- "Smells Like Teen Spirit"

"Well we all need someone we can lean on
And if you want it- well you can lean on me"
-Mick Jagger/Keith Richards- "Let it Bleed"

"Don't follow leaders
Watch your parking meters"
-Bob Dylan- "Subterranean Homesick Blues"

"You can be me when I'm gone
-Neil Gaimain _The Sandman_


----------



## MacAddict

Another one has just strayed into my brain:

"How Many Boards Would The Mongols Horde If The Mongol Hordes Got Bored?"~Calvin


~MacAddict


----------



## Asha'man

"It's a hell of a thing, killin' a man. You take away all he's got.....and all he's ever gonna have."

- Unforgiven

"I know what you're thinking: 'Did he fire six shots, or only five?' Well, to tell you the truth in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But, being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya punk?"

- Dirty Harry

Okay, so I like Clint Eastwood. 

Ash


----------



## Dain Ironfoot

"I get to go to lots of overseas places, like Canada." -
Britney spears

Love, stupid people. I also love the qote in Anc's sig. 
"I cant live without Ragehaol.."
Homer simpson

"If we don't succeed, we run the risk of failure." 
- Dan Quayle, former U.S. Vice President 

hehehe....

"I have opinions of my own --strong opinions-- but I don't always agree with them." 
- George Bush, former U.S. President 

"The Lybian army is capable of destroying America and breaking its nose." 
- Muammar Qaddafi, Libyian President 

"Solutions are not the answer." 
- Richard Nixon, former U.S. President


----------



## legoman

'Yes Madam I am drunk, but you are ugly and in the morning I shall be sober.'

Winston Chruchill.

'I can’t get a job cause I can’t get out of bed.
I can’t go to college cause I’ve nothing in my head.
I can’t play drums and I can’t really sing
I’ve tried to play guitar but it’s got far too many strings
I’ll play bass'

Chris Dale - Sacktrick 'I play bass'


----------



## tookish-girl

*I could do this for hours!!!!!!*

You gotta love Winston Churchill!


"I used to be Snow White, but I drifted" -Mae West

"The only way to treat a woman is to make love to her, if she is pretty and someone else, if she is not." -Oscar Wilde

"Look at that! Look how she moves! It's just like jello on springs, must have a built in mtor or something, I'm telling you, it's a whole different sex!" -Jack Lemmon on Marilyn Monroe (Some
like it Hot)

"I'm not drunk, officer, I've just had a few light ales" -Richard E. Grant (Withnail and I)

"Big Kahuna Burger?! I hear they've got some tasty burgers!" -Samuel L. Jackson (Pulp Fiction)

"The universe is big. I mean really big. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemists, but that's just peanuts to space" -The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

"I've got a house full of gingerbread men,
There are men, there are men, 
Lots of gingerbread men
Take one if you wish, they're on the dish" Pink Floyd (Bike)


----------



## MacAddict

From C&H The Indispensible Collection: "The World is A Complicated Place, Hobbes" "Whenever it Seems That Way, I just take a nap in a tree and wait for dinner"

Page 151

Also from the same book:

"At night my mind does not much care, If what it thinks is here or there
It tells me stories it invents, And makes up things that don't make sense
I don't know why it does this stuff, The real world seems quite weird enough."


~MacAddict


----------



## Phenix

( hop it can be from games aswell)

"The one who knows nothing can understand nothing"- kingdom hearts

I migh post more later...


----------



## MacAddict

Sure it can be from games. I said anything, even stuff you make up yourself.


"I was right behind ya Jak! Really I was" ~Daxter from Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy


~MacAddict


----------



## Sador

Whenever I feel the urge to exercise I lie down and wait til it passes- Oscar Wilde.
More women than you can poke a stick at, if THAT's your idea of a good time.- Groucho Marx.
I think if we can score more goals than them we'll win.- Paul Gascoine.


----------



## Rangerdave

> If you take the small view, the universe is just something small and round, like those water-filled balls which produce a miniature snowstorm when you shake them. Although, unless the ineffable plan is a lot more ineffable than it's given credit for, it does not have a large plastic snowman at the bottom.
> -----------
> 
> God does not play dice with the universe: He plays an ineffable game of His own devising, which might be compared, from the perspective of any of the other players [i.e. everybody], to being involved in an obscure and complex variant of poker in a pitch-dark room, with blank cards, for infinite stakes, with a Dealer who won't tell you the rules, and who smiles all the time.
> -----------
> 
> Many phenomena - wars, plagues, sudden audits - have been advanced as evidence for the hidden hand of Satan in the affairs of Man, but whenever students of demonology get together the M25 London orbital motorway is generally agreed to be among the top contenders for exhibit A.
> -----------
> 
> Mr Young hadn't had to quiet a screaming baby for years. He'd never been much good at it to start with. He'd always respected Sir Winston Churchill, and patting small versions of him on the bottom had always seemed ungracious.
> -----------
> 
> It may help to understand human affairs to be clear that most of the great triumphs and tragedies of history are caused, not by people being fundamentally good or fundamentally bad, but by people being fundamentally people.
> -----------
> 
> (Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman, Good Omens)




I just read it again over the weekend.
What great fun.




RD


----------



## Arvedui

> Albatross!!!!!!!!!!


Monthy Python 'Live at the Hollywood bowl'



> We have been standing at the brink, looking down into the abyss. Now we are about to take a step forward...


Unknown



> This means peace in our time...


Chamberlain.


----------



## legoman

Come on tookish - if you're doing bike you've gotta put:

'I've got a mouse and he hasn't got a house, 
i don't know why I call him Gerald, 
he's getting rathe old but he's a good mouse.'

again - bike by Pink Floyd.

How about:

'Can't touch this, duh duh duh duh, duh duh duh'

MC Hammer - you all know the song!


----------



## FREEDOM!

"All men die, but not all men really live."

Braveheart.


----------



## legoman

What a depressing quote.
I prefere mine.
I challenge you to find a much more uplifting one!


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by FREEDOM! _
> *"All men die, but not all men really live."
> 
> Braveheart. *




An excellent quote! 

But for just a bit of background, the quote is attributed originally to Abu Bakr Razi (864-930 CE or 249-317 depending on your calendar). In my opinion, one of the Greatest philosophical minds ever.

Not really important I suppose, but I just thought you might like to know. 

RD


----------



## tookish-girl

More uplifting quotes? 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.



> Get this walking carpet out of my way!!!



Okay maybe that isn't what I meant to say.....


----------



## HLGStrider

I don't know where you get your dillusions, Lazer Brain.

Same source. . .


----------



## MacAddict

"Professor Plum, you were once a professor in Psychiatry, specializing in helping paranoid and homicidal lunatics suffering from delusions of grandeur."
"Yes, but now I work for the United Nations."
"So, your work has not changed.." 


~MacAddict


----------



## Mablung

"I'm not sure yet, but I think this sucks."


----------



## legoman

'go to jail go directly to jail, do not pass go, do not collect £200'

yeah, I read that somewhere, just thought it sounded cool...


----------



## Scatha

Here are some of my all time favorites:



> Teaching the ignorant, is much like a blind man, who tries to feel his path through a hedge. #Celtic proverb.





> Those that use their brain solely, to march in file and to follow orders, truely deserve my contempt. For them the spine would have sufficed. #Albert Einstein.





> He who grabs a wolf by the tail, had best held a spear in the other. #Celtic proverb





> Deja-Fu: The strange but distinct feeling, that you've been kicked in the head like this before. #GD Tygress





> Coffee.com not found. Reboot user? Y/N?





> Reality.sys not found. Reboot universe? Y/N


----------



## Scatha

> Black man at City Hall, talking to the clerk:
> 
> "If you are cold, your face turns blue. if you get mad, your face turns red. When you are sick, your face turns green.
> 
> I on the other hand, look the same during all the above. So how do you explain calling me COLORED??"


----------



## Novuriel

I have a lot of favourite quotes. Okay... let me pick a few of my absolute favourites.

"Just because you're better than us doesn't mean you can be all superior." Xander from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

"Tact is just not saying true stuff. I'll pass." Cordelia from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

Okay, I could go on for hours with Buffy quotes but I'll try and think of some serious ones.

"You see things; and you say 'Why?" But I dream things that never were and I say "Why not?" George Bernard Shaw

"Dreams come true; without that possibility, nature would not incite us to have them." John Updike.


----------



## HLGStrider

"Who deleted my pool table?" Tom Paris. . .
"Study this. Borg provokes Klingon, Klingon breaks Borg's nose. Somebody call sick bay. There's going to be a medical emergency."--B'Lanna Tores.
"Remove your hand or I will remove your arm."--7 of 9.

And all from the same episode. . . Classic.


----------



## TheFool

> You're going to have to get over this sooner or later...... why not now?


From Larry Niven's 'Ringworld' books; don't know if he invented it, but nevertheless... it works if you think about it


----------



## MacAddict

> "i'm related to people i don't relate to"~C&H



That would be me. And the people i don't relate to are my bros.


~MacAddict


----------



## Child of Arwen

*my chocolatey reply*

Life is like a box of chocolates - you never know what you're going to get. Forrest Gump in "Forrest Gump" (1994)
Researchers have discovered that chocolate produced some of the same reactions in the brain as marijuana. The researchers also discovered other similarities between the two, but can't remember what they are. Matt Lauer on NBC's Today Show, August 22 

If not for chocolate, there would be no need for control top pantyhose. An entire garment industry would be devasated.


----------



## Sador

There are no cigarettes in heaven, no chocolate in hell. Me


----------



## Novuriel

I'm all for the chocolately goodness! 
*starts searching for choccies!*


----------



## spirit

*fave phases.*

the world is already 99% full... so delete all the people that you dont want!

i only smile because i have no idea what is going on.

There are 3 kinds of people...those who can count and those who can't.

Change is inevetiable except from a vending machine.

We are born naked, wet and hungry & things get worse.

i don't suffer from insanity...i enjoy it.

the more you complain the longer God makes you live.

you're jealous cause the voices only talk to me

consciousness: the annoying time between naps

Just remember : you're unique, just like everyone else.


----------



## Elendil3119

Here are a few of my favorite *phrases*   :

Never test the depth of the water with both feet. 

If you think nobody cares if you're alive, try 
missing a couple of car payments. 

Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish, and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.

Some days you are the bug; some days you are the 
windshield.


----------



## FoolOfATook

"Sweet Thames, run softly till I end my song,
Sweet Thames, run softly, for I speak not loud or long"
-T.S. Eliot _The Waste Land_

"Was ever woman in this humour wooed?
Was ever woman in this humour won?
I'll have her, but I will not keep her long"
-Shakespeare, _Richard III_


----------



## Novuriel

Child of Arwen, I found another chocolately quote!
"9 out of 10 people say they like chocolate, and the 10th person is lying."
Ha ha... it's probably true. 

Some of these phrases are the funniest things I've ever heard, Elendil3119, that "walk a mile in a person's shoes" had me in tears.


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> Never test the depth of the water with both feet.
> 
> If you think nobody cares if you're alive, try
> missing a couple of car payments.
> 
> Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.
> 
> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish, and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.
> [/B]



these are good.
MacAddict : i like ur avatar.


----------



## MacAddict

Today's text has been brought to you by your eyes ~ Me



~MacAddict


----------



## Rhiannon

Dirge Without Music
Edna St. Vincent Millay 

I am not resigned to the shutting away of loving hearts in the hard ground.
So it is and so it will be, for so it has been, time out of mind:
Into the darkness they go, the wise and lovely. Crowned
With lilies and with laurels they go; but I am not resigned. 

Lovers and thinkers, into the earth with you.
Be one with the dull, the indiscriminate dust.
A fragment of what you felt, of what you knew,
A formula, a phrase remains,- but the best is lost.

The answers quick and keen, the honest look, the laughter, the love,-
They are gone. they are gone to feed the roses. Elegant and curled
Is the blossom. Fragrant is the blossom. I know. But I do not approve.
More precious was the light in your eyes than all the roses in the world.

Down, down, down into the darkness of the grave
Gently they go, the beautiful, the tender, the kind;
Quietly they go, the intelligent, the witty, the brave.
I know. But I do not approve. And I am not resigned.


----------



## FREEDOM!

I have pride, dignity, integrity, courage, and honor, and the only person that can take them away from me is me.

-Myself-


----------



## Eriol

"In truth, everyone who does not understand that the whole of life shall be a time of hope is in despair, no matter, absolutely no matter whether he thinks himself fortunate in his presumed well-being or whether he wears himself in tedium and trouble. Everyone who dismisses the possibility that his existence could be forfeited in the next moment -- unless he _hopes_ for the possibility of the good and therefore does not dismiss this possibility -- everyone who lives without possibility is in despair"


----------



## legoman

sign in leicester train station:

'Do not wait here, please use the advanced queuing facility'



WHAT YOU MEAN JOIN THE QUEUE OF PEOPLE!!
silly fools.


----------



## Lossengondiel

Never cry over anyone who won't cry over you

Never frown, cuz you never know who is falling in love with your smile

In the end, kindness matters

It is kindness, not beauty, that wins our love (gee I wish someone I know would learn to live like that...)


----------



## MacAddict

Ladies and germs, I come before you to stand behind you, to tell you
something I know nothing about, for this Saturday will be a good Thursday to
have a ladies meeting for men only, admission is free so pay at the door
pull up a chair and sit on the floor. ~I Heard it from turin56 .



~MacAddict


----------



## MacAddict

"Someone once told me that Time was a predator that stalked us all our lives. But I believe that Time is a companion, that goes with us on the journey and reminds us to cheerish every moment, cause it'll never come again"~Patrick Stewart, Star Trek Generations


~MacAddict


----------



## Turin

"Killing is bad and wrong there should be a stronger word for killing like badwrong or badong, yes killing is badong".~ The Chosen One


----------



## Gandalf_White

> Succes is to be measured not so much by the position that one has reached in life as by the obstacles that one has overcome.


~Booker T. Washington


----------



## MacAddict

*Back to Life...*

"Do Not Try And Bend The Spoon, Thats Impossible, Instead Only Try And Realize The Truth. What Truth? There Is No Spoon"~ The Matrix


~MacAddict


----------



## Rhiannon

from Antigone, the play by Jean Anouilh, adapted by Lewis Galantiere

Chorus: And now the spring is wound up tight! It will uncoil of itself. That is what is so convenient in tragedy. The least little turn of the wrist will do the job. Anything will set it going: a glance at a girl who happens to be lifting her arm to her hair as you go by; a feeling when you wake up on a fine morning that you’d like a little respect paid to you today, as if it were as easy to order as a second cup of coffee; one question too many, idly thrown out over a friendly drink - and the tragedy is on. The rest automatic. You don’t need to lift a finger. The machine is in perfect order: it has been oiled ever since time began, and it runs without friction. Death, treason, and sorrow, are on the march; and they move in the wake of storm, of tears, of stillness. Every kind of stillness. The hush - when the executioner’s axe goes up at the end of the last act. The - unbreathable - silence when, at the beginning of the play, the two lovers, their hearts bared, their bodies naked, stand for the first time - face to face in the darkened room, afraid to stir. The silence inside you when the roaring crowd acclaims the winner - so that you think of a film without a soundtrack, mouths agape and no sound coming out of them, a clamor that is no more than a picture, and you, the victor, already vanquished, alone in the desert of your silence. That is tragedy. Tragedy is clean, it is firm, it is flawless. It has nothing to do with melodrama - with wicked villains, persecuted maidens, avengers, gleams of hope and eleventh hour repentances. Death, in melodrama, is really horrible because it is never inevitable. The dear old father might so easily have been saved; the honest young man might so easily have brought in the police five minutes earlier. In tragedy, nothing is in doubt and everyone’s destiny is known. That makes for tranquility. Tragedy is restful; and the reason is that hope, that foul, deceitful thing, has no part in it. There isn’t any hope. You’re trapped. The whole sky has fallen on you, and all you can do about it is to shout. Now don’t mistake me: I said “shout”: I did not say groan, whimper complain. That, you cannot do. But can shout aloud; you can get all those things said that you never though you’d be able to say - or never even knew you had it in you to say. And you don’t say these things because it will do any good to say them: you know better than that. You say them for their own sake; you say them because you learn a lot from them. In melodrama, you argue and struggle in the hope of escape. That is vulgar; it’s practical. But in tragedy, where there is no temptation to try to escape, argument is gratuitous: it’s kingly. [Voices of Guards and scuffing sounds heard from off Right] The play is on. Antigone has been caught. For the first time in her life, little Antigone is going to be able to be herself. [Chorus exists]


----------



## Eriol

Women are like tea bags, 
You never know how strong they really are
until you put them in hot water.

-- Nancy Reagan

 Or the Middle-Earth version, by Gandalf, replacing "women" with "hobbits"...


----------



## Rhiannon

Ooh, I like that.


----------



## Beleg

*But every few hundred millenia Evolution kicks forward*


----------



## Celebthôl

*Whats your favourite movie quote/s?*

Well what are your favourite TV/film quotes?

e.g. mine is...

"You got pregnant for funny?! Dina, if hes funny...LAFF!" 

~Joey~ <Friends>

and

"I'm funny right? Wotta you know your a door! You just like knock knock jokes!"

~Chandler~ <Friends>

These make me laugh all the time 

So what are your's?


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

Matrix: "Dodge this," GO TRINITY!!! 

LOTR: "This my friend, is a pint," -Merry
"SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHIIIIRRRRRRREEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! BAAAGGGGGGGIIIIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Gollum

Don't say a word: "I'll never teeellll..." -Elizabeth

Life as a House: "But you hate your father,"
"If he tricked me into loving him, I mean," 
"Then you'd hate him for the trick,"
"Not if the love was real..." -Sam and Alyssa

Tommy Boy: "Thats gonna leave a mark," -Tommy

hm, cant think of any more right now...


----------



## Boromir

This is my favorite line of all time.

"Long years my father, the Stuart of Gondor have kept the forces of Mordor at bay. By the blood of our people, are your lands kept safe." -Boromir

As you can tell, it's my signature.


----------



## Ledreanne313

Some of MANY:

'Natha Daged Dhaer...'
Legolas, TTT

'Mine, my own. My Precioussssssssssssss'
Gollum

'Most do all who see such times. But that is not for them to decide. All you have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us.'
Gandalf

'Have you ever felt...unfresh?
Will Smith (Fresh Prince of Bel Air)

'I brought you in this world and I can take you out.' 
Bill Cosby (Dr. Huxstible, The Cosby Show)

'Have you ever been called home by the clear ringing of silver trumpets?' 
Boromir, FOTR

'Hiro hyn hîdh ab 'wanath.'
Legolas, TTT

'Would you like me to descibe it to you or would you like me to find you a box?'
Legolas, TTT

More to come 

Anne


----------



## FoolOfATook

"Louie, I think this is the begining of a wonderful friendship"
-Casablanca

"Well, nobody's perfect"
-Some Like It Hot

"I'd hate to take a bite out of you Sidney- You're a cookie full of arsenic"
-Sweet Smell of Success

-Harry Lime's speech in The Third Man- those who have seen the film know which one I mean

-Alvy Singer's opening monologue to the camera in Annie Hall

-Pretty much every line in Casablanca, Pulp Fiction, This Is Spinal Tap and Sullivan's Travels...


----------



## liteheartdmerry

shibby


----------



## FoolOfATook

> shibby



Huh? What kind of quotation is that?


----------



## Rangerdave

My favorite quote....

A kiss, when all is said, what is it? An oath that's closer than before; a promise more precise; the sealing of confessions that til then were barely breathed; a rosy dot placed on the I in loving; a secret that is confessed to the mouth and not the ears.
-Cyrano de Bergerac.



Remember that one guys.
It may come in handy someday


RD


----------



## liteheartdmerry

> _Originally posted by liteheartdmerry _
> *shibby *



its from the movie dude where's my car and can be just bout any expression, but is mostly used when happy or sumthin good just happened


----------



## Ledreanne313

More:

'I smell that smelly smell that smells...smelly.'
Mr. Crabs, Spongebob Squarepants

'Imagination!'
Spongebob, with that little rainbow thingie!

'Where do bubbles go once they pop?'
Unknown

'You never know what lie ahead...until you ride ahead.'
Unknown

'What is a fish called without an eye?'
'Fsh'
Patrick, summer beacxh house, Nickelodeon (sp)

Still More To Come 

Anne


----------



## Anamatar IV

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Huh? What kind of quotation is that? *



It's from the movie, Dude Where's My Car?


----------



## liteheartdmerry

love is when you don't want to fall asleep
because reality is better than a dream~ anonymous

do or do not, there is no try

a friend is someone who see's through you and still enjoys the view- wilma askinas


therefore if you all your time and effort trying to be someone you're not, you are robbing yourself of fulfilling His purpose in your life. don't rob yourself of the joy and fulfillment found in your unique identity- jason perry


----------



## Ledreanne313

'You're the pokey, I'm the poker...don't poke the poker.'
Me!

'Beauty sleep is just sleeping and dreaming about being beautiful.'
Unknown

Anne


----------



## FoolOfATook

"Either this wallpaper goes, or I go"
-Oscar Wilde, last words.


----------



## liteheartdmerry

a friend tells you to work on those high notes....
a true friend tells you how bad you suck before you humiliate yourself on american idol


mmmm..... donuts
homer simpson

i don't stalk that's jessica's job
me (it's an inside joke)

was happiness a fad or was it in the lost and found again behind the issues

maybe we're just trying to hard or maybe it's closer than it is too far 
both above are Sum41

may the horse be with you
relient k


----------



## MacAddict

*This thread's resurrection*

"With every new day we take another step, with every new day we turn another page, with every new day we begin anew, with every new day hope gains a little more" ~Me


~MacAddict


----------



## HLGStrider

My friend M.W. once taught me something to say to graduates to scare them:

Today is the last day of the rest of your life.

A cliche gone wrong.


----------



## Turin

I saw a grad card somewhere it went something like this: "As you go through life there are two words that will open many doors for you, push and pull."


----------



## Turin

Heres one I heard yesturday: Don't let your mind wander, its far too small to be out on its own.


----------



## MacAddict

"I'm gonna go wash my hair. I can't handle the responcibilty of this look" ~ Bill Fagerbakke on Coach


~MacAddict


----------



## MacAddict

"One time I hired a Monkey to take notes for me in class. I would just sit there with my mind a complete blank while the monkey scribled on little pieces of paper. At the end of the week my teacher said "Class I want you to write a paper using your notes" so I wrote a paper that said "HELLO! My name is Bingo. I like to climb on things. Can I have a bananna? Eek Eek!" I got an F. When I got home and told my mom about it she said "I TOLD YA NEVER TRUST A MONKEY!" The End" ~Brak


~MacAddict


----------



## liteheartdmerry

i don't think a person should run, unless he's being chased- Elijah Wood as Casey Conner/ the Faculty

It's all about the potatoes- me (in referance to the of herbs and stewed rabbit scene)


----------



## Estella Bolger

'Don't tell the elf'


----------



## Maeglin

My favorite quote is actually a pick-up line my friend likes to use on the ladies, and let me tell you, I have not once seen it fail, it's just a shame I can't use it due to my name. But anyway, here it is: "Hi my name is Doug, that's God backwords with a little bit of u."


----------



## Rhiannon

Well...um....that's....clever.


----------



## MacAddict

"'Use rock to break glass to get rock to break glass to get wrench to break glass to get rock' Oooo I love logic puzzles!" ~Clank in Ratchet and Clank 2: Going Commando

~MacAddict


----------



## Beleg

'_The Piper has come--and he will pipe until every corner of the world has heard his awful and irresistible music_'. 

-Rilla of Ingleside.


----------



## Flammifer

I laughed quite a lot when my friend said "Stop taking advantage of my stupidness!". I am also ashamed to have such a friend.......haha..........no not really she's actually quite smart......no really...........seriously!


----------



## Thorondor

> So that is how I learned the lesson that everyone is alone.
> And your eyes must do some raining if you are ever going to grow.
> But when crying don't help and you can't compose yourself.
> It is best to compose a poem, an honest verse of longing or simple song of hope.
> That is why I'm singing...
> Baby don't worry cause now I got your back. And every time you feel like crying,
> I'm gonna try and make you laugh.
> And if I can't, if it just hurts too bad,
> then we will wait for it to pass and I will keep you company
> through those days so long and black.
> And we'll just keep working on the problem we know we'll never solve of Love's uneven remainder.
> Our lives are fractions of a whole.
> But if the world could remain in a frame like a painting on a wall.
> Then I think we would see the beauty.
> Then we would stand staring in awe at our still lives posed like a bowl of oranges,
> like a story told by the fault lines and the soil.


--Conor Oberst


----------



## Helcaraxë

> If you do not use something, it becomes (of course) unused.



--A certain moderator who shall remain nameless 

*cough cough* CIRRRRRYYYYAAAAAAHHEEEERRR!!!!!!!!! *cough cough* 

I beat you to it, Lanty! 

--MB


----------



## Aslan

The purpose of Compulsory Education is to deprive the common people of their commonsense. - GK Chesterton


----------



## Lonna

Hello, everyone at the Prancing Pony and in the Guild of Writers. I have been away in New Zealand for the winter (check out our new photos on my website at http://www.lonnawilliams.com). We've been skiing, jetboating, walking on glaciers, horseback riding, etc.--all in places where "The Lord of the Rings" movies were filmed.

Well, here's a good quote for the day, to start off our renewed Quote of the Day thread:

"Write till your ink be dry, and with your tears
Moist it again, and frame some feeling line
That may discover such integrity." 

--William Shakespeare


----------



## Manveru

thx, Lonna, that brightened my day 

surely: "only a man who is happy can create happiness in others" (can't remember who said that; may it stay nonetheless?)


----------



## greypilgrim

"If my dog were human, one of us would be homeless...and it wouldn't be the dog." 

-my very own quote


----------



## Lonna

Hey, great quotes you two! Here's one from the Land of the Kiwis:

"No worries."

In other words--Relax, things will work out--go snowboarding or something!


----------



## Lonna

*Share Your Stories*

"If stories come to you, care for them. And learn to give them away where they are needed. Sometimes a person needs a story more than food to stay alive." 

--Barry Lopez, Crow and Weasel


----------



## Rangerdave

_Oh Beautiful for smoggy skies, insecticided grain,
For strip-mined mountain's majesty above the asphalt plain.
America, America, man sheds his waste on thee,
And hides the pines with billboard signs, from sea to oily sea.
_
~George Carlin


RD


----------



## Lonna

*Pencils*

"Writing is simply the writer and the reader on opposite ends of a pencil; they should be as close together as that." 

--Jay R. Gould


----------



## greypilgrim

"You can be right. I want to be rich!"

~anonymous


----------



## Lonna

*No Worries*

Here's some helpful advice from the Bible: 

“Don’t worry about anything; instead, pray about everything.” Philippians 4:6


----------



## greypilgrim

"Every cloud has a silver lining, don't stop you getting wet but looks pretty."


----------



## HLGStrider

"You have a Constitutional right to be an idiot."

I can't get that one out of my head. . .It's Bill O'Rielly.


----------



## Lonna

*A Poet's Eyes*

"In a poet's case it is always true; that that magic, once it strikes you, you can never live without it. You always go back to that source to find out - how did this happen? Why did this thing happen to me? Why was I chosen, in fact, to see the world in this way, through words?" 

--Sargon Boulus


----------



## Lonna

*Mark Twain*

"Reader, suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a member of Congress. But I repeat myself." 

--Mark Twain


----------



## greypilgrim

Lonna since you like to write;

"Write something to suit yourself and many people will like it; write something to suit everybody and scarcely anyone will care for it."
~Jesse Stuart (I don't know who Jesse Stuart is but I saw that quote for you)

I like this one, it's a cool angle...

"There is no present. There is only the immediate future and the recent past"
~George Carlin


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Lonna said:


> ...
> Well, here's a good quote for the day, to start off our renewed Quote of the Day thread:
> 
> "Write till your ink be dry, and with your tears
> Moist it again, and frame some feeling line
> That may discover such integrity."
> 
> —William Shakespeare



Quotes? You want quotes? I got a MILLION of 'em! Where shall I start? Just tell me how many you want at a time and how often! Here's five to get to get things moving:

"Why should we be in such desperate haste to succeed, and in such desperate enterprises? If a man does not keep pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer." —Henry David Thoreau 50

"Just when you need it they stop making it." —Stan Forriner 35b

"The only difference between saints and sinners is that every saint has a past while every sinner has a future." —Oscar Wilde 171b

"Often you must turn your stylus to erase, if you hope to write anything worth a second reading." —Horace 18b

"So act that your principle of action might safely be made a law for the
whole world." —Immanuel Kant 83b

Hmmm! You gave me an idea: Now I'll end each of my posts with a quote!

Barley

"O senseless man, who cannot possibly make a worm and yet will make Gods by the dozen!" —Michel de Montaigne 673


----------



## spirit

"Don't concentrate on the finger or you'll miss the heavenly glory"
- Enter the Dragon, Bruce Lee


----------



## Lonna

*Oh, those newspaper reporters!*

"Journalists must seek and speak the truth, for we are the voice of the voiceless millions." 

--Razia Bhatti


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

"A woman will forgive and forget, but she'll never forget what she forgave." —Anon. 81b

Barley

"War is God's way of teaching Americans geography." —Ambrose Bierce 58b


----------



## greypilgrim

"If A=success in life, then (x+y+z)=A, where x=work, y=play, and z=keeping your mouth shut."
~Albert Einstein

"It was the Law of the Sea, they said. Civilization ends at the waterline. Beyond that, we all enter the food chain, and not always right at the top."
~Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Lonna

*A Woman's Point of View*

"I was totally unaware that we were the second-rate sex." 

--Katharine Hepburn


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

"Think not those faithful who praise all thy words and actions; but those who kindly reprove thy faults." —Socrates

Barley

"The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool." —William Shakespeare 198b


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Peter, you're twelve and I'm ten. They have a word for people our age. They call us children, and they treat us like mice."-Valentine Wiggin, Ender's Game

"If this song wore pants, they would be orange." -Kayli


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

"The difference between the right word and the almost right word is the difference between lightning and a lightning bug." —Mark Twain 957 

Barley

"It is almost as important to know what is not serious as to know what is." —John Kenneth Galbraith 240


----------



## Inderjit S

From my _deep thoughts_ 



> Vixere fortes ante Agamemnona/ multi; Horace


 _Horace_ 

'There were brave men before Agamemnon; many of them.'



> 'To say a man is born a slave is to say that he is not born a man at all


 Jean-Jacques Rosseau


----------



## greypilgrim

"Information is not knowledge. Knowledge is not wisdom. Wisdom is not truth. Truth is not beauty. Beauty is not love. Love is not music. Music is the Best."
~Frank Zappa


----------



## Manveru

_it's hard to thread many paths simultaneously thru life_

- Pithagoras


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

"Always keep water in your tea kettle." —Stan Forriner

Barley

"Age is a very high price to pay for maturity." —Tom Stoppard


----------



## greypilgrim

"It's a cold world and nobody loves you but your mother, and thats only half the time."
~???


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

greypilgrim said:


> "It's a cold world and nobody loves you but your mother, and thats only half the time."
> ~???



"You have a face only a mother could love — that's why father left home."

Barley


----------



## Lonna

*Critics*

"Don't be dismayed by the opinions of editors, or critics. They are only the traffic cops of the arts." 

--Gene Fowler


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

"God protect us from evil done in Your name!" —Stan Forriner 

Barley


----------



## Lonna

*Virginia Woolf*

"The truth is that writing is the profound pleasure and being read the superficial." 

--Virginia Woolf


----------



## Lonna

*Graham Greene*

"Writing is a form of therapy; sometimes I wonder how all those who do not write, compose or paint can manage to escape the madness, the melancholia, the panic fear which is inherent in the human situation." 

--Graham Greene


----------



## HLGStrider

Man must die. At the worst he can but die a little sooner.

From King Solomen's Mines.


----------



## greypilgrim

"If you ain't got no money and no job you're a BUM."

~me


----------



## morning star

"Never assume....because when you do...you tend to make of yourself the word that the first three letters of assume spell out"---My good friend Phil


----------



## Lonna

*Just Do It!*

"Let us, then, be up and doing, 
With a heart for any fate; 
Still achieving, still pursuing,
Learn to labour and to wait." 

--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow (via M. J. Ryan


----------



## Lhunithiliel

"This above all, to thine own self be true, 
And it must follow as the night the day, 
Thou canst not then be false to any man."

Shakespeare 
[Polonius, in Hamlet, Act I Scene iii]


----------



## HLGStrider

I have put a bunch of quotes in a jar from three or four sources and am drawing out one a day for "inspiration."

MY QUOTE OF THE DAY:

"But earnestly desire the best gifts. And yet I show you a more excellent way."

1 Corinthians 12:3


----------



## greypilgrim

"It is the sacred principles enshrined in the United Nations charter to which the American people will henceforth pledge their allegiance." -President George Bush addressing the General Assembly of the U.N., February 1, 1992 

A traitor to the American people.


----------



## HLGStrider

GP, it is probably adviseable to leave politics out of this thread.

My quote out of the jar today is nothing all that great, considering it is Dante. I am not sure why I even copied it down:
"Now hear this and beyond all doubt believe it: The good of grace is in exact proportion to the ardor of the love that opens to recieve it."

Come to think of it I don't even agree with the theology exactly. I think something about the cadance struck me. It's from the Paradiso.


----------



## Lonna

*Lewis Carroll*

Good quotes, HLG Strider! A jar of inspirational quotes is a good idea.

I agree about no politics here (though, honestly, it is hard to be completely unpolitical).

Here's my quote for today from one of my favorite authors of children's books. Long live "Alice in Wonderland" which inspired me to write children's fantasy:

"It's a poor sort of memory that only works backward." 

--Lewis Carroll


----------



## HLGStrider

From _The Little Prince_:

"For instance, if you come at four in the afternoon, I'll begin to be happy by three. The closer it gets to four, the happier I'll feel. By four I'll be all excited and worried; I'll discover what it costs to be happy! But if you come at any old time, I'll never know when I should prepare my heart. . .There must be rites!"



_Lamentations 3:26_:

"It is good that one should hope and wait quietly for the salvation of the Lord."



From _The Number One Ladies' Detective Agency_:

"That is the problem with governments these days. They want to do things all the time; they are always very busy thinking of what things they can do next. That is not what people want. People want to be left alone to look after their cattle."



That strays close to political, but I figure it is vague enough not to be a problem.



_Psalm 19:9-10_:

"The fear of the Lord is clean, enduring forever; the judgments of the Lord are true and righteous altogether. More to be desired are they than gold. Yea, than much fine gold; sweeter also than honey and honeycomb."


----------



## Lonna

*Joseph Conrad*

Here's a quote from one of my favorite American 19th century authors ("The Open Boat, Heart of Darkness," etc.):

"My task…is to make you hear, to make you feel - and, above all, to make you see. That is all, and it is everything." 

--Joseph Conrad


----------



## HLGStrider

This one is from Milton's Paradise Lost.
"For solitude sometimes is best society, 
And short retirement urges sweet return."


----------



## HLGStrider

A variety of quotes gathered since my last posting.


"Here is my secret. It's quite simple: One sees clearly only with the heart. Anything essential is invisible to the eyes." 
_The Little Prince_
The one speaking this line is the Tamed Fox I took my title from.

"And now without redemption all mankind
Must have been lost, adjudged to death and Hell
By doom severe, had not the Son of God
In whom the fulness dwells of love divide,
His dearest mediation thus renewed."
Milton's _Paradise Lost_

"At the bottom rack stands man, the material intelligence that exists as pure potential, as the receiver of divine influences he cannot influence."
John Ciardi discussion Dante's _Paradiso._

I just love the phrase "Material intelligence that exists as pure potential."

Don't ask me why.


----------



## greypilgrim

Why?  

"I'll tear your mind out, I'll burn your soul." ~Henry Rollins "Liar"


----------



## Lonna

*Poets Vs. Brain Surgeons*

"The beautiful part of writing is that you don't have to get it right the first time, unlike, say, a brain surgeon." 

--Robert Cromier


----------



## HLGStrider

"These things I plan won't happen right away. Slowly, steadily, the time approaches, when the vision will be fulfilled. If it seems slow, do not despair, for these things will surely come to pass. Just be patient. They will not be overdue a single day."


Hebrews 2:3


----------



## Lonna

*The Down Side of Writing*

"Manuscript: something submitted in haste and returned at leisure." 

--Oliver Herford


----------



## greypilgrim

"Inside every fat person is a thin person trying to get out, or outside every thin person is a fat person trying to get in?"


----------



## Lonna

*Venture Forth!*

"To venture causes anxiety, but not to venture is to lose one’s self." 

--Søren Kierkegaard (via Dennis Palumbo


----------



## SeeFarHalfElven

Rangerdave said:


> _Oh Beautiful for smoggy skies, insecticided grain,_
> _For strip-mined mountain's majesty above the asphalt plain._
> _America, America, man sheds his waste on thee,_
> _And hides the pines with billboard signs, from sea to oily sea._
> 
> ~George Carlin
> 
> 
> RD


_"None of us should be alone. There is mischief about. I feel it."_
_~Aragorn in chapter ten of The Fellowship of the Ring_


----------



## HLGStrider

"Life is made up of marble and mud."

Nathaniel Hawthorne.

Gosh, I love the name Nathaniel. . .


----------



## Lonna

*A Hollywood writer*

"I get so much more pleasure from describing a river than writing 'CUT TO A RIVER.'" 

--Arundhati Roy


----------



## Lonna

*Anne Frank*

"How wonderful it is that nobody need wait a single moment before starting to improve the world." 

--Anne Frank


----------



## Forgotten Path

"Your lucky numbers are 21 34 2 59 107"....no, wait. That was my fortune cookie!  

"If I have seen futher it is by standing on the shoulders of giants."
~Sir Iasic Newton

Here is one of my own:
"T is for stupid."


----------



## Lonna

*Woody Allen*

"I've never been an intellectual but I have this look." 
--Woody Allen


----------



## Lonna

*Words are like Eggs*

"Uttering a word is like breaking an egg - you can’t put the pieces back together again’." 

--Niyi Osundare


----------



## Kelonus

"Fate is a path for all and the path that is taken leads to a person's fate."
©2004 Elroy J. Martinez Jr.


----------



## Forgotten Path

"Why can't we be friends?"
~War

"All you need is love...."
~Sir Paul McCartney

For the "parrot-heads"-
"If we couldn't laugh/we'd just all go insane..."
~Jimmy Buffet

For every one on the forum-
"Don't think of The Lord of the Rings as a fantasy. Don't think of it as a long-off myth that never actually happened. Just know that Middle-Earth exists..."
~Sir Ian McKellen (aka Gandalf)


----------



## Lonna

*A New Year Quote*

"Even if I knew that tomorrow the world would go to pieces, I would still plant my apple tree." 

--Martin Luther King

Let's all have a great New Year with many hopes fulfilled!


----------



## Lonna

*English Romantic Poet John Keats*

"Poetry should surprise by a fine excess, and not by a singularity. It should strike the reader as a wording of his own highest thoughts, and appear almost as a remembrance." 

--John Keats


----------



## Lonna

*Bill Gates*

Bill Gates recently told some high school students 3 important points:

1. Life is not fair. Get used to it.

2. Life is not politically correct, either. You will discover that in the Real World.

3. Be nice to nerds. You'll probably be working for one.


----------



## HLGStrider

A WHOLE BUNCH OF QUOTES:

He had always harboured the gravest mistrust of both Freudians and Freemasons, whom he regarded as being inextricably linked. . .
Alexander McCall Smith in The Finer Points of Sausage Dogs.

"You know, when you are feeling very sad, sunsets are wonderful. . ." 
The Little Prince

Art should be practiced only by those poor wretches who can't help themselves.
Irving Stone in The Agony and the Ecstasy.

A hospital bed is a parked taxi with the meter running. 
Groucho Marx

But, of course, those of us who understand life couldn't care less about numbers!
The Little Prince

Angel do not Toil, but let their good works grow out of them.
Nathaniel Hawthorne, the House of the Seven Gables.

God was the supreme carver: the lyrical hills, each range composed by a draftsman's hand, complementing the succeeding ranges as they rolled back, with nothing the eye could see that was carelessly conceived.
The Agony and the Ecstasy.

Here is my secret. It is quite simple: One sees clearly only with the heart. Anything essential is invisible to the eyes.
The Little Prince

Now Faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.
Hebrews 11:1

Fortune favors the brave.
H. Rider Haggard in King Solomen's Mines.

An artist working at the top of his powers exists in a realm beyond human happiness.
The Agony and the Ecstasy.

I need to put up with two or three caterpillars if I want to get to know the butterflies.
The Little Prince.

All the white dragons originally come from the moon, as you probably know; but this one had been to the world and back, so he had learned a thing or two.
JRR Tolkien in Roverandom.

He vanished immediately into thin air; and anybody who has never been there will tell you how extremely thin the moon-air is.
Roverandom.

It's the black-velvet bob-owlers, flying all together in clouds, that I personally like the least.
Roverandom.

Everyone is born with a little talent; but with most people, how quickly the flame flickers out.
The Agony and the Ecstasy.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Oh, this is a wonderful thread! Kudos to Lonna for starting it!

Here are a few I've found:

A poet is, before anything else, a person who is passionately in love with language. - W. H. Auden

There is pleasure in the pathless woods, / There is rapture in the lonely shore, / There is society where none intrudes, / By the deep sea, and music in its roar: / I love not man the less, but nature more. -Lord Byron, poet (1788-1824)

"Imagination is more important than knowledge. Knowledge is limited. Imagination encircles the world."
-Albert Einstein (1879-1955)

One glance at a book and you hear the voice of another person, perhaps someone dead for 1,000 years. To read is to voyage through time. -Carl Sagan, astronomer and writer (1934-1996)

A man who has never gone to school may steal from a freight car; but if he has a university education, he may steal the whole railroad. -Theodore Roosevelt, Twenty-sixth US president (1858-1919)

It is far better to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure, than to take rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, because they live in the grey twilight that knows not victory, nor defeat. -- the same

There is also this benefit in brag, that the speaker is unconsciously expressing his own ideal. Humor him by all means, draw it all out, and hold him to it. -Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803-1882) writer and philosopher

A Friend may well be reckoned the masterpiece of Nature. the same

Earth laughs in flowers. the same

If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them. -- Henry David Thoreau

Nothing that grieves us can be called little: by the eternal laws of proportion a child's loss of a doll and a king's loss of a crown are events of the same size. -Mark Twain (1835-1910)

"Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take; but as for me, give me liberty, or give me death!"
Patrick Henry (I know, we all know this one, but it always bears repeating)


----------



## Lonna

*Nice Quotes, Rosie!*

Here's another one:

"Look at the birds of the air, for they neither sow nor reap nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not of more value than they? Which of you by worrying can add one cubit to his stature? So why do you worry about clothing? Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow: they neighter toil nor spin; and yet I say to you that even Solomon in all his glory was not arrayed like one of these . . . But seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness, and all these things shall be added to you." --Jesus (from Matthew 6)

Question--Which 1960s black-and-white film got its title from those verses, and who was the film's main star?


----------



## Hammersmith

"Build a man a fire and he will be warm for a day. Set a man on fire and he will be warm for the rest of his life" - Terry Pratchett

"The pen is mightier than the sword if the sword is very short, and the pen is very sharp" - Terry Pratchett

"In the stream of consciousness
There is a river crying
Living comes much easier
Once we admit we're dying" - John Petrucci


----------



## HLGStrider

*Re: Nice Quotes, Rosie!*



Lonna said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> Question--Which 1960s black-and-white film got its title from those verses, and who was the film's main star?


 
Lilies of the Field. . .

Sidney. . .Ugh. . .Um. . .Portier?


----------



## Lonna

*We Have a Winner!*

You got it, HLGStrider! Have you seen any of his other films? I think he was such a great actor.


----------



## HLGStrider

Just that and "Guess Who's Coming to Dinner?" I think. I know of two other movies he is in, but I haven't seen them.


----------



## greypilgrim

Hammersmith said:


> "The pen is mightier than the sword if the sword is very short, and the pen is very sharp" - Terry Pratchett



..."They say the pen is mightier than the sword, but I say F*** the pen, 'cause you can die by the sword!" ~Kerry King


----------



## Lonna

*Sidney Poitier, flim quote, etc.*

Yeah, Greypilgrim, the sword is a major weapon. I keep one handy always, and my daughter is great with the bow & arrow.

HLGStrider, Sydney was also in "A Patch of Blue" about the blind white girl who falls in love with him--and some sort of doctor film where he played one of the first black doctors (with an attitude!). 

Guess what country Sidney originally came from.

Here are 2 lines from a fairly recent film:

"Follow the white rabbit." and "Do you want to know how deep the rabbit hole runs?"

Which film is that from?


----------



## SpankusAurilius

"Life is a tragedy for those who feel and a comedy for those who think" - a fortune cookie

"Simplicty of character is the natural result of profound thought" - another fortune cookie

"On the scales of desire your absence weighs, more than someone else's presence, i wanna kiss reason goodbye today, i wanna show it's purple essence,
on your lips baby it'll fade away, return your natural iridescence, on the scales of desire your absence weighs, more than someone else's presence" - 311

"There's no procrastination maybe i should do it to do it straight,
i see people wasting time with so much pointless debate,
i can't wait, for the over analytical politically correct,
upset by threats to the national mindset,
i bet we'd let, reverse psychology, mob mentality over our ecology,
at college we could learn but usually we burn and then we waste it,
taste it time and time again, it's time to take your medicine" - 311

Gandhi Quotes:

The moment there is suspicion about a person's motives, everything he does becomes tainted

It may be long before the law of love will be recognised in international affairs. The machineries of government stand between and hide the hearts of one people from those of another

What difference does it make to the dead, the orphans, and the homeless, whether the mad destruction is wrought under the name of totalitarianism or the holy name of liberty and democracy?

Just a few more......

Ancient Chinese Proverbs:

He who asks a question is a fool for a minute; he who does not remains a fool forever.

A journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step.

Better to light a candle than to curse the darkness.

The participant's perspectives are clouded while the bystander's views are clear.

A book is like a garden carried in the pocket.

A dog won't forsake his master because of his poverty; a son never deserts his mother for her homely appearance.

With true friends...even water drunk together is sweet enough.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Sidney Poitier, flim quote, etc.*



Lonna said:


> Here are 2 lines from a fairly recent film:
> 
> "Follow the white rabbit." and "Do you want to know how deep the rabbit hole runs?"
> 
> Which film is that from?


 
The Matrix, referencing Lewis Carrol's _Alice In Wonderland_


----------



## Lonna

*Matrix*

You got it, Hammersmith!


----------



## Hammersmith

Easy  

I was going to write something profound about swords, but I forgot


----------



## HLGStrider

I'm in an Ogden Nash mood. . .


So you spend your time taking off your seeing glasses to put on your reading glasses, and then remembering that your reading glasses are upstairs or in the car,
And then you can't find your seeing glasses again because without them you can't see where they are.


----------



## Inderjit S

"From woman, man is born; within woman, man is conceived; to woman he is engaged and married. Woman becomes his friend; through woman, the future generations come. When his woman dies, he seeks another woman; to woman he is bound. So why call her bad? From her, kings are born. From woman, woman is born; without woman, there would be no one at all. Guru Nanak, Raag Aasaa Mehal 1, Page 473"

From the Sikh holy book. And this guy was born a few hundred years before J.S Mill and Mary Wolstonecraft. And I don't care if there has already been a quote for the day, for I am Inderjit and er...well thats it really.


----------



## Hammersmith

Inderjit S said:


> "From woman, man is born; within woman, man is conceived; to woman he is engaged and married. Woman becomes his friend; through woman, the future generations come. When his woman dies, he seeks another woman; to woman he is bound. So why call her bad? From her, kings are born. From woman, woman is born; without woman, there would be no one at all. Guru Nanak, Raag Aasaa Mehal 1, Page 473"
> 
> From the Sikh holy book. And this guy was born a few hundred years before J.S Mill and Mary Wolstonecraft. And I don't care if there has already been a quote for the day, for I am Inderjit and er...well thats it really.


 
You are yourself a woman, I take it? That quote doesn't seem so profound to me. Much of it could easily apply in the reverse. Though kudos to him for his progressive social view!


----------



## Inderjit S

No, I am a man. 

And considering this was in a time of great misogny when women were treated as objects or worse (it was terrible)-it is profound not only for it's history but for it's message; that women are equal to men.


----------



## Hammersmith

It was the avatar that threw me off  

Like I said, the statement itself is valid and important, but I'm sure it's been put better.


----------



## Inderjit S

Perhaps it has; I am not really the judge of how articulate a statement is and whether or not a articulate statement is necessarily better, or whether a statement is put better than others, and perhaps others have put it better, so to speak, and perhaps others have often said the same thing. But Guru Nanak was writing in the late 1400's and in India, a country of not culturally backwards to the West (Nietzsche and Schopenhauer were fans of Hindu philosophy), then certainly socially backwards, and a country which was under the rule of the Mughals (think the Taliban in action, but a even more backwards Taliban), then his thoughts and opinions were certainly unprecedented.

Here is a link if you wish to find out more.

http://www.sikhs.org/guru1.htm


Oh-and on the pic, Angel is ho...I mean very handsome.


----------



## Lonna

*From the Maori People of New Zealand*

"Whata ngarongaro he tangata, toitu he whenua."

Translation: "Man disappears but the land remains."

I've been studying the Maori language; it's similar to Hawaiian.

Inderjit S.--interesting quotes.

Everybody think of good quotes for next week!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## greypilgrim

"Ten thousand rivers flow into the sea; the sea is never full." ~Ninja wisdom


----------



## eledhel11

*Quotes!!!!*

Hullo out there! Eledhel here, a bored high schooler with about ten minutes to spare until class. I am really into interesting quotes. So: What is your favorite, memorable quote? LotR related or not, short or long, funny or serious, deeply philosophical or just plain cool, I don't care. Someone else mighta done a forum like this, probably. But once more, I don't care, I'm doing it anyway!!!! 
For example, here's my personal favorite to start it out: "Even the smallest person can change the course of the future." -Galadriel, "The Fellowship of the Ring." Sorry if I took yours, but too bad. Gotta go, or I'll be late. Hope to hear from ya soon!


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

will i have a lot of FAV.QUITE from lotr and other books but may FAV. qoite is i guess is......... i will say this: the rule of no relm is mineneither of gonder nor of any great or small but all worthly things that are in peril as the world now stands,those are my care.and for my part, i shall not wholly fail of my task,
though gondor should perish if anything passes though this night that can still grow fair or bear fruit and flower agien in the days to come..-gandalf in rotk


----------



## Varda35

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

OK, i'll tell you my favorite quote from LOTR, and it's strange because this wasn't my favorite quote before the movie for FOTR came out. I think it's because the movie came out in December of 2001 and it was right after 9/11 and I live in New York so this quote really had a whole new meaning for me. I think I almost cried when I heard it spoken by Gandalf, but the first few times I read the book it had never really registered with me.

“I wish it need not have happened in my time,” said Frodo.
“So do I,” said Gandalf, “and so do all who live to see such times. But that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us.”


----------



## Gilthoniel

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

Dammit!!! You took mine, j/k! My fav LOTR 1 is in brief: 



> Frodo: "What are we holding onto Sam?"
> 
> Sam: "That there is some good in this world Mr. Frodo, and it's worth fighting for!"


But i like that whole speech thing. 

My faves out of LOTR are:


> Kurt Cobain: There's good in all of us and i think i simply love people too much


 from his suicide note



> Billy Joe Armstrong: I walk a lonely road, the only one that i have ever known


 
But i love all of Boulevard.
bye


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

Me likey all the speeches that heroic people make before going into battle.  

Boulevard is indeed a good song.


----------



## eledhel11

*Gracias, amigos!!!!*

Thanks for your quotes, everybody!!!! They're all cool. I'd write my own, or respond more, but unfortunatly, I don't have time. At the moment, I am supposed to be writing an English paper, due tomorrow!  But, this is more fun. Gotta go, more later! & thanks again, people!


----------



## Alatar

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

My favorate Quote is in the Sil the fifth battle

"Dawn shall come again!"
"Night is passing!"

and on a different note

"Look Mr Frodo theres beuaty up there that no shadow can touch"


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

Oh man I have to pick? I cant imagin it possable to pick one from LOTR but among the top 50, "I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve." Bilbo Baggins, FotR

On other topics, here's my top five (for today!  )



> You know you need to go to sleep when the sheep you are counting start running into the fence.





> “I wish that I could just wish away my feelings; but I can’t. You are in my very soul.” Star Wars Episode II – Anakin Skywalker to Padme Amidala





> “I happen to believe in science. Science is my friend. Science doesn’t let me down.” Crossing Jordan – Dr. Jordan Cavanaugh





> Some people are alive only because it’s illegal to kill them.





> “Forgiveness is for the forgiver, to let themselves free from grief and despair.”





> “Success without honor is an unseasoned dish; it will satisfy your hunger, but it won’t taste good.”





> "I am insane, with long moments of horrible sanity."-Edgar Allen Poe



Okay that's 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7! Oh man! I cant help it! I acctaully have a file on my computer that is a document full of various quotes. I love quotes! I though it was only going to be five but oh well!!  

Until we meet again! Firawyn


----------



## Alatar

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

My other favorite quote (whose sourse i cant remember) is



> The point of war is not to die for your country but make the other ****** die for his.



I hope this dosn't offend anyone.


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

cool quote, i's like to know what the '***' word was..can you pm me? I want to add that one to my collestion!


----------



## Alatar

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

Okay ive sent it to you.

BTW way cool signiture!! Go Arty!!! 

Oh yeh Tolkienforum!


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

Yay! I love Artemis Fowl!

Holly took a breath."I have a theory, sir."
"Don't tell me." groaned Root. "Artemis Fowl, right?"
"Who else could it be? I knew he'd be back. I knew it."

*grin*
I cant wait until the 'Opel Deception' comes out!! Yay for Colfer!


----------



## Alatar

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

I cant wait till the film comes out!!rights have been sold to mirimax (just like LotR!!)

sorry out of topic(and fourum) won't do it again(i hope)


----------



## eledhel11

*Cool, more quotes!!!!*

Thank you to all of you who answered me! Alatar, Firawyn, e.Blackstar, Gilthoniel, & ASLANTHEGREAT: You ROCK!!!! I know its hard to decide on favorite quotes, and I am grateful that you tried to narrow it down. I myself have many favorites. Let's see if I can enlighten you with some more. They might not be perfect, 'cause I don't have any of their books with me.
"Deserve death? I daresay he does. Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then be not too quick to deal out death in judgement. For even the wise cannot see all ends." -Gandalf, to Frodo, about Gollum, in "The Fellowship of the Ring"
"... it does not matter the circumstances of your birth, but who you are born to be!" -Dumbledore, "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire"
"I love this crazy, tragic, sometimes almost magic, awful beautiful life." - Country song, "Beautiful Life," Some country singer whose name I can't remember (I'll get back to you on that one.) 
BTW, to Alatar & Firawyn: I can't wait for the Opal Deception, too! All I've heard was that it came out sometime in April. Anyone have a date? And the movie should be good, too, if they do it right. If they don't, I'm sueing. (Actually, I technically can't, but I'll find a way.) Love your signature, Firawyn, & the Fowl quotes. I don't mind the off topic talking at all, don't worry!


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

MOVIES!!!!! THEY'RE DOING MOVIES??? 

OMG!!!

*screams with glee* I heard somthing about it but I wasn't sure!! OMG,OMG!! YES!!!!!

Anyone have a site to find more info?? Who'll play Holly? Root! Who will do Root? Cartton or not? OMG I'm so happy!!

"The waitress's smile shrunk my a couple of molars. Artemis's vocabulary had that effect on most people." The Eternity Code


Yay! For Atremis!!!


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

Oh, off subject even more, well sorta, but go girl for loving country music! 

"My give a d*mn's busted!" new by JoDee


----------



## eledhel11

*A fellow country fan!!!!*

Awesome! Rock on, Firawyn! There is another country fan on the forum! *almost yells in triumph, but realizes just in time that she is in a public, library computer lab* I love that song you mentioned. My two current favorite songs are: "Baby Girl" by Sugarland and "Dance" by LeeAnn Womack.  
And about the movie, Firawyn, I have absolutely no idea when or who's playing people. I'm not a avid moviegoer (LotR is and exception), so I don't have any recommendations. If I find out anything, I'll tell ya. Meanwhile, anyone else have any more info.? Please tell me if ya do.


----------



## Alatar

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

Who this topic is getting even more of topic (i really did'nt think that could happen?) i have no knolege of country music.
About the Film i knew nothing about it till i saw and interview on the news itsaid that the film would be out late 2005 to 2006, i was half asleep but that really woke me up. 

Anyone raed the supernateralists


> "are you sure about this" "no" he said and fired


.


And


> "realy butler who would want to kill me" well he thought every waitress and tailor in europe.




Btw if us coilfer fans have scared you from this thread than don't be shy whats your favorite quote?


----------



## eledhel11

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

Loved the Supernaturalists, Alatar. Its all right that you don't like country, we can't all be as cool as me & Firawyn! I like your new quotes, and thank ya for the new info. on the movie. Anyone: got any actor/actress names for it? Director? Production company? Anything? I'm just curious.
Like Alatar said, people can join in anytime with new quotes and stuff. I'm sorry for getting this so off topic, with Artemis Fowl and country music. I don't mind that stuff, but if possible, let's get this back to quotes people! This is fun!


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Quotes!!!!*

yess, presious it iss! So fun we loves it!  

okay, my latest is....."This isn't a workplace, it's h*ll with fluorescent lighting!"


----------



## Tatarica

*Your favourite quotes*

Okai, forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place
I would like to know your favourite quote/quotes (from Tolkien works ofcourse)
Anybody willing to help me out?


----------



## Alatar

*Re: Your favourite quotes*

I'ts in my signiture Auta i lome- night is passing


----------



## Ingwë

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

*Gandalf (The Bridge of Hazad-dum)*
_'You cannot pass!' he said. 'I am servant of the Secret Fire, wielder of of flame of Anor, not avail you, flame of Udun. Go back to the Shadow. You cannot pass!'_


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

isn't it *K*azad-dum...or am I wrong...probobly..oh well I though Id ask anyway.

This morning's is...."If practice makes perfect, and nobody can be perfect, why practice?"   

The worlds best I didn't do my homework line!!


----------



## Raithnait

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

It's actually *Khazad-dum*, with both a 'k' and an 'h', meaning of course that the 'k' is aspirated, not that you pronounce them seperately... 

I haven't yet decided on a favorite quote from Tolkien's works... unless it be _"aure entuluva"_ (missing the accents because I haven't figured those out yet), meaning "Day _will_ come again"...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Re: Quotes!!!!*



eledhel11 said:


> What [are some of] your favorite, memorable quote? LotR related or not...




Just when you need it they stop making it. —_Stan Forriner_

Imagine the Creator as a low comedian, and at once the world becomes explicable. —_H. L. Mencken_

From the moment I picked up your book until the moment I laid it down, I was convulsed with laughter. Someday I may read it. —_Groucho Marx_

There is nothing more dangerous than sincere stupidity. 
—_Martin Luther King, Jr._

As an adolescent I aspired to lasting fame, I craved factual certainty, and I thirsted for a meaningful vision of human life — so I became a scientist. This is like becoming an archbishop so you can meet girls. —_Matt Cartmill_

When women are depressed, they eat or go shopping. Men invade another country. It's a whole different way of thinking. —_Rita Rudner_

It is dangerous to be right when the government is wrong. —_Voltaire_

It takes an intelligent person to do something _really_ stupid. —_Stan Forriner_

===============================

OK, that's enough for now!

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

well well barly...you are indeed quite the collector. *grin*

"Where there is a will, there is a way!" ....I like that one.

"I'll be nicer if you;ll be smarter."




 I'm so mean.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Quotes!!!!*



Alatar said:


> My other favorite quote (whose sourse i cant remember) is
> 
> {Quote}
> 
> I hope this dosn't offend anyone.


That's fantastic Alatar!
It's actually by General George Patton...Google's a marvellous thing


----------



## grendel

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

"Good, bad... I'm the guy with the gun." - Bruce Campbell, in one of those Army of Darkness movies


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*Re: Favourite Quotes*



Firawyn said:


> well well barly...you are indeed quite the collector. *grin*



I have at least three databases full of them and several books, not to mention having all the important quotes websites bookmarked...

Barley


----------



## Lonna

*Mountain Therapy*

Here is good therapy, courteous of your local mountain top and me:

"Climb to the top of your nearest mountain and scream. It may save you doctor bills, headaches, and odd stares in the supermarket."

--Lonna Williams


----------



## BlackCaptain

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

I'd have to agree that:

"That there's some good out there, and it's worth fightin' for!" is the best. I love it.


----------



## Elorendil

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

That is a good quote. 

Another good one, especially when irritated with a stubborn person is "A curse upon the stiff necks of dwarves!"


----------



## Elorendil

"God forbid that I should go to any heaven in which there are no horses." ~ R. B. Graham


----------



## Lonna

Elorendil, 

"Heaven must have ice rinks and ice cream shops."

--Jessica Williams (age 8)


----------



## Maggot

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

I agree with you Black captain and Elorendil it's a superb quote and the guy who plays Sam (forgotten his name  dur) says it with good emotion and says it with force.


----------



## Elorendil

"He is no fool who gives up what he cannot keep to gain what he cannot lose." ~ Jim Elliott


----------



## eledhel11

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

Uh, Maggot, first of all, his name is Sean Astin. (Just to let you people know, I'm a Sam freak. Ya mighta already known that, but oh, well.) And unless I've gone completely insane, Sam didn't say Elorendil's quote, either in the book or the movie. Book: said by Legolas. Movie: I don't believe it was said at all. Interestingly enough, in the book, Aragorn later says: ". . . a plague on the stiff necks of elves." Or something to that general effect. I don't have the book at the moment, so sorry if it's not perfect.
And also, thank you for this multitude of quotes! I know I'm repeating myself, but I don't care! Thanks especially to Barly, who has given the most of anyone, I believe, or at least the most at one time. And yes, Taranulucian, you are in the right place. You may share my quotes, and my fellow quote lovers' if ya wish. Sometime I should bring these all together and make a great quote collection, maybe as big as Barly's! That's why I started this thing in the first place, and it is working!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

*Re: Mountain Therapy*



Lonna said:


> "Climb to the top of your nearest mountain and scream. It may save you doctor bills, headaches, and odd stares in the supermarket."



Good advice as ever, O great quote guru . I think I need to try that sometime.


----------



## Hammersmith

"Add a dab of lavender to milk. Leave town with an orange and pretend you're laughing at it." 
~Bill Bailey, Black Books


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

I got it! I got the opel deception!!! arahh!!! IT IS SO GOOD!!!

"Right now, she had an order to follow. And she would follow it, even if it was the last thing she did, because it had been the last order Julius Root ever gave."

*bawls loudly!!*


----------



## eledhel11

*Artemis Fowl, and JULIUS!*

Interesting, Firawyn. Gee, I was just about to write that it was out, but ya beat me to it. I wish I had it, but I don't. I saw it at Barnes & Noble last night, and would've just sat there and read it all night, if my parents hadn't insisted we leave. (Aaargh, parents. ) And I woulda bought it, but sadly, at the moment, I have very little in the way of cash. Well, at least now I know it'll be worth it when I get it. Actually, I already knew it would be. After all, this is Eoin Colfer and Artemis Fowl we're talking about here. 
Wait a minute! I just reread your quote, Firawyn. "the last order Julius Root ever gave"!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you telling me that Julius DIES????!!!!! Say it ain't so! That would explain why you bawled loudly. Not that I am really into him(like I am for, say, Sam), but Julius is (was?!) cool, ya gotta admit. Normally, I don't like to know details in a book before reading it, but this time, I GOTTA KNOW! Please tell me!


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

*sniffles* yes. Julius dies. And...*start crying again* okay here's another quote from the death scene. Root is telling Holly to leave but she wants to stey and save him.

"I don't have a choice, Julius." [said Holly]
Root frowned. "Don't call me Julius! You always do that before you disobay me!"

Okay, and get this....there is gnomish on the botton of the pages, and at the back on the book there's a note that says, it is a secret message from Foaly. I'm working on decoding it!!! 

Okay if that wasn't good enough, when Mulch comes into the picture again, he goes to Chix Verbil, the sprite from book 1, for help. So here you are!

"Mulch Diggums, isn't it. Are you surrendering?" [Chix said]
Mulch snorted. "What do you think? I go through all the trouble of breaking out, just to surrender to a sprite. I think not lamebrain."

Okay that's all for now..I shant spoil the story for you...but here's a teaser!

Then enemy in this book, is one from a previous book, and this person has it out for Holly, Root, Artemis, Butler, Mulch, and pretty much all of the LEP. Can you guess? This person is Root's killer. *grin* Oh man you gotta read it!!! It's soooo good!!! I'm going to be quoting it for weeks!


Hey do you have the Artemis Fowl Files?


----------



## Alatar

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

It's out.
It's out...

WHEN!
WHERE!
HOW!
I mean normally stuff is releaseed in america first but eions irish. Is it out in brittan?

To amazon * fly's off into the sunset whilst checking book listings*


----------



## greypilgrim

"It's a big sh*t sandwich, and we're all gonna take a bite." ~Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Lonna

*Borrowed from Greypilgrim*

"No one is useless in this world who eases the burdens of another."

--Greypilgrim (borrowed by Lonna--such a great quote, I couldn't resist; hope you don't mind.


----------



## Lonna

*If you feel unqualified to serve God, remember:*

If you feel unqualified to serve God, remember these Biblical facts:

--Noah was a drunk
--Abraham was too old
--Isaac was a daydreamer
--Jacob was a liar
--Leah was ugly and the second choice of a wife for Jacob
--Joseph was abused
--Moses had a stuttering problem
--Gideon was afraid
--Samson had long hair which got him in major trouble with a woman
--Rehab was a prostitute (yes, there are such words in the Bible)
--Jeremiah and Timothy were too young
--King David had an affair and was a murderer
--Elijah was suicidal
--Isaiah preached naked
--Jonah ran from God
--Naomi was a widow
--Job went bankrupt
--John the Baptist ate bugs
--Peter denied Christ
--The disciples fell asleep while praying in the Garden of Olives the night Jesus was arrested
--Martha worried too much
--The Samaratan woman at the well (who met Jesus) was divorced several times and not married to the man she currently lived with
--Zaccheus was so short he had to climb a tree to see Jesus walk by
--Paul was too religious to understand why God wanted a personal relationship with people, so Paul put many Christians into prison or to death
--Timothy had an ulcer
--Lazarus was dead--until Christ told him "Lazarus, Come Out!"


----------



## eledhel11

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

Ha, ha, it stinks to be you U.K. people! See, that's why the U.S. is better.  Ya, I read it in one day: Got it Saturday afternoon (as a gift), finished it Sunday afternoon. I wasn't quite that fast on the Order of the Phoenix (that's how its spelled, sorry if my correction is annoying), but I believe you. Again, poor you on the exams part. You'll just have to wait. And don't worry, its worth waiting for! 

Oh, and now I'm going to do some quotes. We've been so distracted with the Opal Deception that its been many posts since we've had them. Not that its a bad thing, but that is what I started this thing for anyway.

"And he said:"Someday I hope you get the chance to live like you were dying." -"Live Like You Were Dying," Tim McGraw

"Who wants to be normal? Normal people never get remembered. You never look back and say. "Oh, s/he was so good at being like everyone else." -Me and my friend, who will remain anonomouys, from a very interesting disscussion we had over the phone. (Now, its practically our motto! )

"Always think positively, for the cup is half full if you make it that way. Look on the bright side of life. Tell the truth. Follow God's will." -Advice from a lady at my church, for an interview by me.


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

No Fowl quotes? Bummer! Oh man, did you cry? I cried? I was like NOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Julius! *whimpers* no...


"You wanna scream, you wanna cry! You want someone to tell you why; all the hope that's in your heart is not enough. You hit your knees, you shake your fists, oh it's the deepest would there is, when you cant save the one you love." The One You Love - Terri Clark (GO COUNTRY!!)


----------



## HLGStrider

To choose doubt as a philosophy of life is akin to choosing immobility as a means of transportation. 

Yann Martel


----------



## Lonna

*Just Wondering*

Do any of you have days when you say,

"Where did my brain go (and I was just getting used to it)."

Did you ever get a reply (from a sleepy, annoyed child) "Your brain is outside in the tree. Now go to sleep."

I've put a new section on my website called "Random Thoughts, Funny Stories, and Breaking News."

Enjoy!


----------



## Lonna

*Humility*

Here is a quote from the Bible (letter from the Apostle Paul to the 1st Century church at Philippi, Greece--Chapter Two of a very short "book"):

“Let nothing be done through selfish ambition or conceit, but in lowliness of mind let each esteem others better than himself . . . Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus, Who, being in the form of God, did not consider it robbery to be equal with God, but made Himself of no reputation, taking the form of a bondservant, and coming in the likeness of men. And being found in appearance as a man, He humbled Himself and became obedient to the point of death, even the death of the cross. Therefore God also has highly exalted Him and given Him the name which is above every name.” 

--The Apostle Paul (who hated and killed Christians until he literally saw The Light; spread The Gospel from Jerusalem around the Mediterranean Sea through Turkey, Greece, Italy, and Spain, was often in a Roman prison, and was beheaded for being a Christian)


----------



## eledhel11

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

Sorry about the lack of Artemis Fowl quotes, Firawyn. That's your job. Well, I almost did cry, like I said. That's kinda embarassing to say, especially since my boyfriend is looking over my shoulder at the moment. He just said he isn't, which proves that he is reading this. Also, he says to say that he thinks it is funny that Julius died, despite the fact that he hasn't even read the fourth book. If he wasn't my boyfriend, I would hurt him for that, and I am still tempted to. *he backs away slowly* No, I'm not really going to hurt him, and no, you can't hurt him, either. 

For quotes, I'll give you some from my planner, because I can't think of any others right now. (Not even country or book ones, gasp.) 

"Be like a postage stamp-stick to one thing until you get it done." -Josh Billings

"We could learn a lot from crayons; some are sharp, some are pretty, some are dull, some have weird names, and all are different colors. . . but they all exist very nicely in the same box." -Anonymous

"Only a life lived for others is worthwhile." -Albert Einstein

"Whether you think you can or you think you can't-your right!"-Anonymous

Gotta go!


----------



## greypilgrim

Mick to Rocky...in Rocky 3 I think...

"I liked you better carrying spit!"

and... 

"You got a ticker problem!" *points to his heart* "You got nothin in here!"

and...

"Your training like a 13 year old punk who should be pumping gas in Jersey!"

Mick had a bunch of good quotes!


----------



## korhall

there must always be hope. even when every path is lined by fire and the death of those you hold dear there is always hope. even if it is through a forest of blades.


----------



## Lonna

*Surprises*

Nice quote, korhall.

Here's one from me:

"Live a life full of surprises!"

--Lonna Lisa Williams


----------



## korhall

and shepards we shall be, for thee m'lord for thee, power hath flown forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. so we shall flow a river forth unto thee, and teaming with soals shall it ever be. in nomani patri, et fili, et spiritu sancti


----------



## eledhel11

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

Halooo?! Where are you guys?!?!?! Firawyn, are you ignoring me because of my boyfriend?  

"im so sorry for my incolenece i was just joking you guys should still talk to this person or else i got a bag full of green monkeys that have not eaten in years" with love monob*

(apparently that'st the code name he wants to use, so you don't know who he is and hunt him down )

There you have it. That is an apology for his opinionn straight from him, weirdness, lack of capitols and all. Now could you guys talk to me again?

So, any new news on the rumored Artemis Fowl movie? What do you people think of the new book, besides the Julius factor? ( ) Are you looking forward to the new Harry Potter book? The new movie? 

PLEASE TALK TO ME! DON'T LEAVE ME! 

*Thats pronounced with an e at the end (mon-obe) 
(I don't know why he cares, but oh, well.)


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

Wow liz, SOMEBODY'S got energy!  

Here's my quote for now- "I know life isn't fair, but why can't it ever be unfair in my favor?" Christy Miller



eledhel11 said:


> "Who wants to be normal? Normal people never get remembered. You never look back and say. "Oh, s/he was so good at being like everyone else." -Me and my friend, who will remain anonomouys, from a very interesting disscussion we had over the phone. (Now, its practically our motto! )



Who said it liz? Just give us the initials, preciousssssss! (Because its a great quote, it is, and I wanna know...)


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

Sorry guys, my puter's down! EEK!!!!   

The new Fowl book is great, though I dont have it in front of me right now, so I cant quote it.. okay here's another of my favs:

"God forbid I go to any heaven in which there are no horses." Robert Browning


----------



## Elorendil

A quote from myself, originally for a friend who was rather down:

"You're worth a whole lot more than a hill of beans. Try a hill of mithril coats!!!"


----------



## korhall

are we talking baked beans? cause in trhe right circumstances, i'd take the beans over the coats any day.


----------



## eledhel11

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

Sorry if I got a little bit carried away there.  I blame sugar. 

Anyway, nice to see ya, Maria. Nice quote. The one I did was a mix of myself and a friend who's initials are L.S. She is on the forum, but hasn't been seen on it by me for ages. (You know of whom I speak. I think.) My memory is not very good, as you know, so I might have said something similar with someone else, too. But I love that idea. More to it, though you've probably heard me say it before: Normal is just an idea that nobody actually is. Everyone has they're own thing that makes them quirky and different. If you say you are normal, there are two possibilities: 1. You are in denial. 2. The thing that makes you different is that you believe you are normal. Deep philosophical stuff, I know.  

And Firawyn: Glad to see ya back. Yes, duh, the Opal Deception rocks out loud. I believe we have already established that fact. Love your quote! Horses are cool!

More quirky quotes, just because I can:

"Life sucks. . . It's okay." -My mostly vain attempt to cheer up a friend, which she somehow found quote-worthy. Aren't I just inspirational? 

"You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it play Nintendo. Think about it, kids." -Our more than slightly weird science teacher, who everyone mocks, with good reason. (Once more, Maria, you know of whom I speak!! )


----------



## greypilgrim

"I'm not gonna pay you. F*** you... what do you think of that?" 

-My boss


----------



## eledhel11

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

More quotes, even though no one has responded in awhile.  

"Try not, do."-Yoda, one of the Star Wars movies, I forgotten which, for all you fans out there. 

"Oft evil will shall evil mar." -Theoden, "The Two Towers"

"Life is funny, life's a mess, sometimes a curse, sometimes a blessing. Don't worry 'bout a thing, don't worry 'bout it. Life is sticky, life can bruise, sometimes you win, sometimes you're losing. No matter what it brings, don't worry 'bout a thing!" -Country song, "Don't Worry," SheDaisy, advice I often need to follow.


----------



## Firawyn

*Re: Favourite Quotes*



> "Try not, do."-Yoda, one of the Star Wars movies, I forgotten which, for all you fans out there.



The correct quote you were going for (Star Wars addict here) is "Do, or do not. There is no try. And it's in the Empire Strikes Back, right before Yoda lift's Luke's X-wing out of the swamp.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

I think my favorite Yoda line is (and I'm sorry if it's a little off)

"Not if anything about it I have to say"

I was 'first' in line (ok, my uncle was the first) to watch it when it came to theaters. Sad it is, yet verry good still.


----------



## eledhel11

*Re: Favourite Quotes*



Firawyn said:


> The correct quote you were going for (Star Wars addict here) is "Do, or do not. There is no try.


 
Sorry for my misuse of a Yoda quote. That's probably a high crime to many, probably yourself included. And AraCelebEarwen, your quote is very good, too. Alas, I have not seen it yet, eek: ) but hopefully I will have seen it by the time the weekend is over. When I have, I will tell you what I think. I have heard very good reports, so I can't wait 'till I see it.  

And AraCelebEarwen, is there something shorter I can call you? No offense, but your name is really long and hard to type.


----------



## Hammersmith

*Re: Favourite Quotes*



Firawyn said:


> The correct quote you were going for (Star Wars addict here) is "Do, or do not. There is no try. And it's in the Empire Strikes Back, right before Yoda lift's Luke's X-wing out of the swamp.


 
Or to correct you still further, "No. Try not. Do, or do not. There is no try."


----------



## Arlina

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

eledhel11 asked me to come here and post my favorite quotes, so here they are, just for you eledhel11!!:


'For I am convinced that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor rulers, nor things present, nor things to come, nor powers, nor height, not depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to seperate us from the love of God in Christ Jesus our Lord.' Romans 8:38-39


"There's nothing unnatural about dying or being killed. It's better than living with no purpose."--Kiba from Wolf's Rain


'Beryl grinned at him, amusement dancing in her eyes. "As a Green Rider, I am gifted with the ability of deception, to assume a role. You were not difficult to deceive."' from "Green Rider" by Kristen Britain


'"I won't break the stalemate," she said. The colorful game pieces reflected on the shiny blade of the First Rider. She bent close to Shawdell and whispered, "You are too weak to break it yourself."' also from "Green Rider" by Kristen Britain


((btw, anyone looking for a good book to read, "Green Rider" is awsome!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Re: Favourite Quotes*



> And AraCelebEarwen, is there something shorter I can call you? No offense, but your name is really long and hard to type.



I know it is long, but are not all the names of Elfs?  

 how 'bout Ara or Earwen or ACE or... 

(I 'made' it on my own from The Silmarillion. No, really, go try to find it! And if you do find it, let my know...  )

**oh, and I like your 'deep thought' eledhel**


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Ooh, I just found one that I really love. I have no idea who this guy is who said it, probably someone I'd really despise if I did, it's usually like that with my quotes.

The ability to simplify means to eliminate the unnecessary so that the necessary may speak. -Hans Hofmann, painter (1880-1966)


----------



## Hammersmith

Time is an ocean but it ends at the shore


-Robert Zimmerman


----------



## reem

"Every man is the architect of his own fortune. " 
- Appius Claudius


----------



## Arlina

*Re: Favourite Quotes*



eledhel11 said:


> Arlina: My thanks to you for coming to my thread. I love your quotes! Green Rider sounds like a good book. I'll have to check it out sometime. I'll actually have the time soon, now that school is almost over. Thank God!



Not a problem!! And I know how it feels to get out of school!! My school got out about a week and a half ago!! However, I don't have any time to spare because my parents and I just got back from a vacation and know in like 6 days, I have to go to Govorner's school for 4 weeks...

btw, the book is AWSOME!! and there is a second one!!

“The secrets of eternity—we’ve found the lock and turned the key.” –Don Henley "Building a Perfect Beast"


----------



## Eledhwen

"It is our choices that show what we truly are, far more than our abilities." Albus Dumbledore.


----------



## Zale

Here's a beast:

"The unexamined life is not worth living."
-Socrates.


----------



## monob

*Re: Favourite Quotes*

my favorite quote is "I wouldn't mind rembering the truth," Tas said." I have the feeling that the truth doesn't want to remeber me."

i also like the dedication from the third book of the war of souls."to those who fight the never ending battle against evi,this book is respectfully dedicated"

but my all time favorite quotes are "Bags, nothing is ever easy" and "It's the truth, the toasted toad truth"


----------



## HLGStrider

A philosopher once told him that God knows the world better than we do because he made it. And that to approach divine knowledge, even slightly, it was necessary to conceive the world as a great building and try to construct it.
--Umberto Eco

"Begin at the beginning," the King said, gravely, "and go on till you come to the end; then stop."
--Lewis Carroll

But man is so addicted to systems that he is prepared to deliberately distort the truth, to close his eyes and ears, but justify his logic at all costs.
--Dosteovsky

I am chary of using the word "inspiration," which is too often something nonexistent that a writer waits for when he is lazy. . .
--James Hilton

For this is one of the miracles of love; it gives--to both, but perhaps especially to the woman--power of seeing through its own enchantments and yet not being disenchanted.
--C. S. Lewis

Neither write for the sake of writing nor talk for the sake of talking, but read for the sake of reading and listen for the sake of the other.
--Me

Man is a creature that can get accustomed to anything, and I think that is the best definition of him.
--Dostoevsky

But the purpose of a story is to teach and please at once, and what it teaches is how to recognize the snares of the world.
--Eco

I'm not narrow-minded. You're just wrong.
--Rhiannon

When you are getting on in years (but not ill, of course), you get very sleepy at times, and hours seem to pass like lazy cattle moving across the landscape.
--Hilton


----------



## Arlina

Here's a quote that one of my professors here at Governor's School said to us today during his farewell speech to us in class: "You're only young once, but you can be immature all your life!" -Professor Lavery


----------



## HLGStrider

_All the Constitution guarantees is the pursuit of happiness. You have to catch up with it by yourself._

_--Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## Hammersmith

Would that the Roman people had but one neck - Caligula


----------



## Eledhwen

On the decision of the US military to ban members of the US armed forces from visiting London in the aftermath of the bombings (since reversed):-

Conservative defence spokesman Andrew Robathan said: "I suspect that this was a decision made when London was not a place to visit, on Thursday and Friday. 

"I also suspect it was a decision made by somebody who was rather risk-averse - perhaps a middle-rank commander, not one of the top people."


----------



## HLGStrider

OK, here are a couple. . . .

all in purple are by J. M. Barrie, author of Peter Pan, most of them are from Peter Pan which is my book to read this week.

To be born is to be wrecked on an island.

Stars are beautiful, but they must not take an active part in anything, they must just look on forever. It is a punishment put on them for somethign they did so long ago that no star knows what it was.

She was in a jug for the moment and liking it extremely; she had never been in a jug before.

'Do you know,' Peter asked, 'why swallows build in the eaves of houses? It is to listen to the stories.'

The man who does not read good books has no advantage over the man who can't read them.
--Mark Twain

All the Constitution guarantees is the pursuit of happiness. You have to catch up with it by yourself.
--Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## clashoftheash

*Riamh nár dhruid ó spairn lann.

(Those who never fled from the clash of spears.)


*


----------



## Kristaline

As You Wish...The Princess Bride by S. Morgenstern


----------



## Elorendil

"In riding a horse, we borrow freedom." ~ Shakespeare


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Do not follow where the path may lead. Go instead where there is no path and leave a trail." -unknown


----------



## Elorendil

"Taken out of context, I must seem so odd." ~ Seen written on some person's car.


----------



## Confusticated

_Life is the childhood of our immortality. 

&

Beauty is a primeval phenomenon, which itself never makes its appearance, but the reflection of which is visible in a thousand different utterances of the creative mind, and is as various as nature herself.

&

All the knowledge I possess everyone else can acquire, but my heart is all my own. _ - Goethe


----------



## Hammersmith

They say that patriotism is the last refuge
To which a scoundrel clings
Steal a little and they throw you in jail,
Steal a lot and they make you king

- Robert Zimmerman


----------



## Daranavo

"Death is certain, Life is not."
- Seen on a Tattoo on a forearm.


----------



## Eledhwen

*Beowulf's Dragon*
The age-old scourge that haunts the half-light
Found what delights him, a hoard, unguarded.
It is he who, blazing, seeks burial mounds,
He, the smooth, spiteful dragon that flies through the night
Enveloped in flame; all men fear him greatly.
He seeks out a hoard which lies hidden in earth,
And there he abides - he is ancient and wise - 
Beside heathen gold. _He gains nothing by this._

Translated by J Simpson


----------



## Zale

Daranavo said:


> "Death is certain, Life is not."
> - Seen on a Tattoo on a forearm.



"Death Is Certain (Life Is Not)" is the name of a track by a band called Dark Angel, who were a fairly big Bay Area Thrash band back in the 80s and early 90s. Heavy metal has some great quotes floating around.


----------



## HLGStrider

*The safest way to make laws respected is to make them respectable.* When law and morality contradict each other, the citizen has the cruel alternative of either losing his moral sense or losing his respect for the law.
-Frederic Bastiat

Here was holiness. But out in the world there was confusion, there was darkness in which one lost one's way.
-Fyodor Dosteovsky


----------



## Hammersmith

A poem is a naked person...some people say that I am a poet.

-Bob Dylan

Anything that is too stupid to be said is sung.

-Voltaire

(And yes, I realise the irony in placing these two excellent quotes together...)


----------



## HLGStrider

Thus, whether I am believed or not, I declare that I do not mean to attack the intentions or morality of anyone. Rather, I am attacking an _idea_ which I believe to be false; a _system_ which appears to me to be unjust; an injustice so independent of personal intentions that each of us profits from it without wishing to do so, and suffers from it without knowing the cause of the suffering.
Bastiat


----------



## Hammersmith

"I like your Christ. I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."

~Mahatma Ghandi

A poignant rebuke, I think...


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Just found this one. All I can say is "Dang."

...

It's a good thing Mr. Frost is more eloquent than I, lol.

Poetry is when an emotion has found its thought and the thought has found words. -Robert Frost, poet (1874-1963)


----------



## Noldor_returned

I like "My mind not only wanders, it sometimes leaves completely"
- Ginger Meggs comic​


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Hey, I found another one, fairly similar to last one. I'm lucking out these days on nice quotes.

Poetry is the clear expression of mixed feelings. -W.H. Auden, poet (1907-1973)

It's so very true...


----------



## Eledhwen

Some handy advice...

_"I'm wearing a pair of new green trousers. They were a present from my green brother, but I only wear them at home. Goblins anyway dislike green, so I found them useful." _Father Christmas, Christmas 1932, "Letters from Father Christmas" JRR Tolkien.


----------



## Daranavo

_In what concerns you much, do not think that you have companions: know that you are alone in the world.

Henry David Thoreau (1817 - 1862)_


----------



## Eledhwen

-o0o-o0o-o0o-

Not everything has a name.

Some things lead us into a realm beyond words.

Art thaws even the frozen, darkened soul, opening it to lofty spiritual experience.

Through Art we are sometimes sent - indistinctly, briefly - revelations not to be achieved by rational thought.

It is like that small mirror in the fairy tales - you glance in it and what you see is not yourself; for an instant you glimpse the Inaccessible, where no horse or magic carpet can take you. 

And the soul cries out for it ....

-o0o-o0o-o0o-

From "One Word of Truth" - Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Diplomacy is the art of saying 'Nice doggie' until you can find a rock. -Will Rogers

----------

A faithful friend is the medicine of life. -Ecclesiasticus 6. 16

---------

From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it. -Groucho Marx

---------

Friendship is unnecessary, like philosophy, like art . . . It has no survival value; rather it is one of those things that give value to survival. -C. S. Lewis

--------

Be careful about reading health books. You may die of a misprint. -Mark Twain

--------


----------



## Hammersmith

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Diplomacy is the art of saying 'Nice doggie' until you can find a rock. -Will Rogers


That's probably the best quote I've read in years!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Glad to hear it, sir. *bows* Tiz a pleasure to have made you smile, sir. 

I had run into it before and found it while looking for things for my site. _Had_ to keep it. 


-------------------

He is no fool who gives up what he cannot keep to gain what he cannot lose. -Jim Elliott


----------



## Arlina

Here's two quotes I found while researching a photographer:


"I bring an active humility to my work, taking great care not to disrupt the animal's natural rhythms for the sake of the photograph. My ultimate goal is to capture something that has moved me and have it move you. If this happens, something as small as a photograph has the power to effect great change." 

"So my purpose is to make people feel something when they look at my pictures, and that is always the main thing that drives me on."


--Mattias Klum, a freelance photographer in Sweden


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Arlina said:


> "My ultimate goal is to capture something that has moved me and have it move you..."
> 
> "So my purpose is to make people feel something when they look at my pictures, and that is always the main thing that drives me on."


*whistles quietly* well my girl... between that and having just seen your new ave... One might think to ask... 



--------------
When I play with my cat, who knows whether she diverts herself with me, or I with her? ~Montaigne


----------



## Arlina

lol!! Actually, the quotes are from a nature and wildlife photographer who wants people to get involved and safe the wildlife kind of thing...

the ave is from the movie Moulin Rouge...I've just recently bought it and saw it...

to sum it all up...they're not connected, but nice try Ara!! =^.^=


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Couldn't resist don't ya know. 

=^.^=


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well it is a quote! I liked it when I very first found it. Thought it would go well here. 

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/cat_jrrt_version1_larger.gif

=^.^=


----------



## Daranavo

"It is better to be hated for who you are, then to be loved for what you are not." - Andre Gide


----------



## Ingwë

Well, this is SMS from a girl to me. 
She was at a cafe. 

She: We are at 'Ity'. 
I: We aren't


----------



## Eledhwen

From Christopher Lee's Autobiography:

We were in the lift going down when a man got in, abouT forty, wearing a baseball cap. He shot me a keen look, and evidently recognized me.
'You're Peter Sellers, arn'cha?' It was said with an accusing expression.
'No, I'm not,' I said. I didn't so much mind his thinking I was Peter Sellers, who after all was a considerable actor and impersonator, as this man's aggressive manner.
'Yes you are, you lying git,' he retorted.
There were only the three of us in a confined space. I was anxious lest Gitte _(Lee's wife)_ suffer further damage. Should I endure this, or take his head off? Then I would be prosecuted. As I hesitated, the lift door opened at street level, where the man appealed to the kiosk newspaper vendor to confirm his identification of Peter Sellers. The vendor knew me. I always bought a paper from him for Gitte.
'No, he's not Peter Sellers, he died years ago.'
The man came up to me with a piece of paper and thrust it out. 'Sign!' he commanded.
'Next time get it right,' I said, and gave it back to him signed,
*CHRISTOPHER LEE*


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

Oh Eledhwen, mesa love dat quote! ROFL!!!!


----------



## Arlina

They say there's no such place as Paradise. Even if you search to the ends of the Earth, there's nothing there. No matter how far you walk, it's always the same road. It just goes on and on. But, in spite of that. Why am I so driven to find it? A voice calls to me. It says, "Search for Paradise." ~Kiba

This quote comes from an anime called Wolf's Rain, that I love!


----------



## korhall

one of my favorite latin phrases:

ego vadum aut reperio a via vel ego vadum planto unus

it means i shall either find a way or i shall make one.


----------



## Persephone

"After the first death, there can be no other." Dylan Thomas


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"They may forget what you said, but they will never forget how you made them feel."


----------



## Eledhwen

korhall said:


> one of my favorite latin phrases:
> 
> ego vadum aut reperio a via vel ego vadum planto unus
> 
> it means i shall either find a way or i shall make one.


Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur!



Narya said:


> : "After the first death, there can be no other." Dylan Thomas


Dylan obviously did not agree with the Book of Revelation.



AraCelebEarwen said:


> "They may forget what you said, but they will never forget how you made them feel."


Who said this, ACE?


----------



## Ermundo

"Even as the fingers of two hands are equal, so are human beings equal to one another. No one has any right, nor have any preference to claim over another. You are brothers" -Muhammad


----------



## Arlina

When you get to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on.
- Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Eledhwen said:


> Who said this, ACE?


A young yet ancient poet left in blinded silence to untie the knots of truths and hidden things and shadows of the could bes and might have beens. An old woman with the heart of a child. A young boy with the face and wisdom of a grown man. Who said it? It may have been me; but somehow I think it came from something that I was once told long ago.


"Hope guides me. It is what gets me through the day and especially through the night." ~The letter in A Knight's Tale.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

"BUMP!"
- _Erestor Arcamen, dude_


----------



## Starbrow

Just keep swimming.

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/yc2Eqlw5FgG3ZG3zf4" width="480" height="266" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

_At Midnight all the agents,
And the Superhuman Crew,
Go out and round up everyone 
Who knows more than they do._

Bob Dylan
Desolation Row


----------

